# RAM Tweakers thread



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

*Scoring is now updated by Paulieg.*

*After I was prompted by a thread asking about which RAM to buy I decided to see how far I could push my memory. The results were fantastic and with further encouragement and competition from Smartbomb we both managed to far exceed our expectations and current performance by really putting the pedal to the metal on our speeds and timings. As I found this so useful I thought why not start up a thread solely for helping people to increase their RAM speeds and for all of you guys to show off what insanities you can bring to the memory world. be it DDR, DDR2, or DDR3 - all are welcome.
There will be a leaderboard based on %overclock from specifications and of course just a plain max speed score list too! Get cracking guys- I want to be off the number 1 spot in a few minutes - especially with you Transcend Axeram guys about 
CPU-Z screenie needed for confirmation of speeds.*


*RAM Max Speed! - DDR2**
1) Wile E - 1370MHz - DDR2 1200 Transcend aXeRAM (5-5-5-18) - 2.36v - DDR2 Record holder!
2) giorgos th. - 1368MHz - DDR2 800 Team Xtreem (5-5-5-15) - 2.56v - DDR2 800 Record!
3) sneekypeet - 1300MHz - DDR2 667 Crucial Ballistix (6-6-6-18) - 2.3v - DDR2 667 Record!
4) rangerone - 1266MHz - DDR2 1200 Transcend aXeRAM (5-5-5-18) - 2.25v
5) paulieg - 1264MHz - DDR2 1066 Buffalo Firestix (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v - DDR2 1066  Record!
6) DOM - 1260MHz - DDR2 1066 Ballistix (5-5-5-15) - 2.1v
6) erocker - 1260MHz - DDR2 1200 Transcend aXeRAM (5-5-5-15) - 2.1v
6) philbrown23 - 1260MHz - DDR2 1066 Cellshock (5-5-5-15) - 2.4v
9) mab1376 - 1250MHz - DDR2 1066 Transcend aXeRAM (5-4-4-12) - 2.225v
10) infrared - 1225MHz - DDR2 800 SuperTalent (5-5-5-10) - 2.3v
11) Darknova - 1200MHz - DDR2 Ballistix Tracers/Lanfest (5-5-5-15) - 2.3v
11) Arctucas - 1200MHz - DDR2 1066 Mushkin XP-8500 (5-6-5-14) - 2.3v
13) theonetruewill - 1158MHz - DDR2 800 Geil Black Dragon (5-5-5-18) - 2.2v
14) infrared - 1152MHz - DDR2 1066 Ballistix (single-sided) (5-5-5-14) - 2.2v 
15) sno.lcn - 1144MHz - DDR2 1000 Team Xtreem (4-4-4-10) - 2.3v UNCONFIRMED
17) tigger69 - 1125MHz - DDR2 1066 Ballistix Tracers (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v
17) EastCoasthandle - 1125MHz - DDR2 1066 Corsair XMS (5-5-5-15) - 2.11v
18) Smartbomb - 1120MHz - DDR2 800 OCZ ReaperX (5-5-4-15) - 2.2v
19) Nitro-Max - 1104MHz - DDR2 800 OCZ Reaper (6-6-6-15) - 2.2v
19) sneekypeet - 1104MHz - DDR2 800 Geil Esoteria (5-5-5-15) - 2.3v
21) Smartbomb - 1100MHz - DDR2 1066 OCZ Platinum XTC (5-5-5-15) - 2.0v
21) Johnspack - 1100MHz - DDR2 1066 Mushkin Ascent (5-5-5-15) - 2.1v
22) CrAsHnBuRnXp - 1095MHz - DDR2 1066 Transcend aXeRAM (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v
23) HTC - 1061MHz - DDR2 800 Corsair DHX Dominator (5-5-5-15) - 2.1v
24) CrAsHnBuRnXp - 1051MHz - DDR2 800 G.Skill (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v
25) marsey99 - 1050MHz - DDR2 1000 OCZ (2x 2GB set) (5-5-5-18) - 2.1v
26) cdawall - 1044MHz - DDR2 800 Patriot Extreme (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v
27) P4-630 - 960MHz - DDR2 800 Geil Ultra (4-4-4-12) - 2.2v
28) cdawall - 923MHz - DDR2 533 Samsung (5-5-5-15) - 2.3v
29) JrRacinFan - 899MHz - DDR2 800 OCZ Gold Cas5 (4-4-4-13) - 2.2v
30) hat - 819MHz - DDR2 533 Crucial (5-5-5-15) - 2.1v UNCONFIRMED
31) Anusha - 801MHz - DDR2 667 Kingston Value (5-5-4-12) - 1.8v
32) p_o_s_pc - 672MHz - DDR2 1066 OCZ Reapers (3-3-3-10) - 2.1v


RAM Max Speed! - DDR
1) sneekypeet - 295MHz - DDR 400 Ballistix Tracers (3-3-3-8) - 3.0v - DDR Record!
2) spud107 - 271MHz - DDR 400 OCZ Platinum (3-3-3-8) - ?.?v
3) repsol - 265MHz - DDR 400 OCZ El XTC Platinum (3-3-3-8) - 2.85v
4) Ninkobwi - 264MHz - DDR 400 OCZ Platinum (3-3-3-8) - ?.?v

RAM Max Overclocks! - Currently DDR2 only
1) sneekypeet - 94.9% - 1300MHz - DDR2 667 Crucial Ballistix (6-6-6-18) - 2.3v - DDR2 Max OC Record!
2) cdawall - 73.2% - 923MHz - DDR2 533 Samsung (flashed to 800) (5-5-5-15) - 2.3v
3) giorgos.th - 71% - 1368MHz - DDR2 800 team Xtreem (5-5-5-15) - 2.56v
4) infrared - 53.1% - 1225MHz - DDR2 800 SuperTalent (5-5-5-10) - 2.3v
5) theonetruewill - 44.8% - 1158MHz - DDR2 800 Geil Black Dragon (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v
6) Smartbomb - 40.0% - 1120MHz - DDR2 800 OCZ ReaperX (5-5-4-15) -  2.2v
7~) Nitro-Max - 38.0% - 1104MHz - DDR2 800 OCZ Reaper (6-6-6-15) - 2.2v
7~) sneekypeet - 38.0% - 1104MHz - DDR2 800 Geil Esoteria (5-5-5-15) - 2.3v
9) HTC - 32.6% - 1061MHz - DDR2 800 Corsair DHX Dominator (5-5-5-15) -  2.1v
10) CrAsHnBuRnXp - 31.4% - 1051MHz - DDR2 800 G.Skill (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v
11) cdawall - 30.5% - 1044MHz - DDR2 800 Patriot Extreme (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v
12) Anusha - 20.1% - 801MHz - DDR2 667 Kingston Value (5-5-4-12) - 1.8v
13) P4-630 - 20% - 960MHz - DDR2 800 Geil Ultra (4-4-4-12) - 2.2v
14) paulieg - 18.5% - 1264 - DDR2 1066 Buffalo Firestix (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v
14) Wile E - 14.2% - 1370MHz - DDR2 1200 Transcend aXeRAM (5-5-5-18) - 2.36v
15) Arctucas - 12.6% - 1200MHz - DDR2 1066 Mushkin XP-8500 (5-6-5-14) - 2.3v
16) JrRacinFan - 12.4% - 899MHz - DDR2 800 OCZ Gold Cas5 (4-4-4-13) - 2.2v
17) infrared - 8.1% - 1152MHz - DDR2 1066 Ballistix (single-sided) (5-5-5-14) - 2.3v
18) Arctucas - 12.6% - 1200MHz - DDR2 1066 Mushkin XP-8500 (5-6-5-14) - 2.3v
19~) tigger68 - 5.5% - 1125MHz - DDR2 1066 Ballistix Tracers (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v
19~) rangerone - 5.5% - 1253MHz - DDR2 1200 Transcend aXeRAM (5-5-5-18) - 2.25v
21~) erocker - 5% - 1260MHz - DDR2 1200 Transcend aXeRAM (5-5-5-15) - 2.1v
21~) marsey99 - 5% - 1095MHz - DDR2 1000 OCZ (2x 2GB set)(5-5-5-15) - 2.2v
23) CrAsHnBuRnXp - 2.7% - 1095MHz - DDR2 Transcend aXeRAM (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v

*

*CPU-Z and Memset screenshots are mandatory, no screenshot = no scoreboard entry​*


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

theonetruewill - 1140MHz - DDR2 800 Geil Black Dragon (5-5-5-15) - 42.5% overclock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 21, 2008)

Would it be good to include voltage used with ram timings and speeds? I keep mine underclocked for temp reasons, it gets hot in this apt. I will post sometime later when i can get a good clock on mine.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

The thing I have to point out here is that there are diminishing returns. I'm sure I could overclock my RAM to 1200Mhz, but I won't, because I'll lose my low tRD, which is the only timing that has a constant effect on latency (ie 2.5ns less for every notch u go down eg. 6 -> 5).

I have booted at 1200Mhz, but couldn't go with less than a tRD of 7, which actually performs worse than 1100Mhz at 5.

Heh, I spent a lot of time reading about this. I'll link if required.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

and if we could include Memset with the SS it could help with sub-timings.

@onetruewill

If it's based on the % of overclock, don't be so sure those aXeram's are gonna make it! (1% of 1200=12MHz)

Your speed is very nice! I haven't heard one bad thing about those Black Dragon's.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

I would like to make a suggestion actually.

As well as a pure speed section, how about Latency and Mem Read sections?

2 basic tests which show a lot about the memory beyond the speed it's running.

As well as a full list of all timings given by Memset.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> and if we could include Memset with the SS it could help with sub-timings.
> 
> @onetruewill
> 
> ...


The MAX speed scoreboard is where the AxeRam's will shove everyone else back.



> The thing I have to point out here is that there are diminishing returns. I'm sure I could overclock my RAM to 1200Mhz, but I won't, because I'll lose my low tRD, which is the only timing that has a constant effect on latency (ie 2.5ns less for every notch u go down eg. 6 -> 5).
> 
> I have booted at 1200Mhz, but couldn't go with less than a tRD of 7, which actually performs worse than 1100Mhz at 5.


You may post whatwver you want - this is not just about a scoreboard - but also sharing information - we may add a scoreboard for read write times etc. Thanks for your input.



> Would it be good to include voltage used with ram timings and speeds? I keep mine underclocked for temp reasons, it gets hot in this apt. I will post sometime later when i can get a good clock on mine.


The voltages sound like a very good idea - implemented.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> You may post whatwver you want - this is not just about a scoreboard - but also sharing information - we may add a scoreboard for read write times etc. Thanks for your input.



Ok, well I'll start you guys off with a bit of reading material upon the issue of tRD.

Anandtech's Discussion about tRD

Anandtech's article about the X48, and why it IS an improvement over the X38

I will just run a few benches, and get back to you with my results, I will do a number of benches at different tRDs to show you the impact.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 21, 2008)

Run everest cache and memory benchmark too see what read/ write /copy speeds you get.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

Alrighty, so here are the benches.

All tests done with my E8400 at 3.3Ghz, RAM at 1.1Ghz with timings of 5-5-5-15, tRFC @ 42, and the rest of the subtimings consistent.

The only variable here is the tRD.

I have done both Latency and Read via Everest, using the same version throughout. I will do extra benches if people require, but I thought this would be enough for now.

So, let's start with a tRD of 8.









tRD = 7









tRD = 6









And finally, tRD = 5









I'm pretty sure the results speak for themselves, but as you can see, between each run there is a decrease in latency of ~2.5ns and a read bandwidth of ~300Mb/s


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

^^For 4 gigs, thats pretty awesome!

Haven't had much time to fiddle with the aXrams, but here's a prelim:


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

tRD of 10??? Ouch dude...that's really going to hurt your perf!

You're running a divider of 2:3, so you should be able to use a tRD of 5 or 6

Oh, and Spank, I want a SS of your latency at 10, and 5


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 21, 2008)

Fantastic, here where my best results on OCZ ReaperX PC6400.
MAX SPEED 1120mhz 5-5-4-15 TRC34 2T
MAX PERFORMANCE 1066mhz 5-4-4-15 TRC26 2T


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Fantastic, here where my best results on OCZ ReaperX PC6400.
> MAX SPEED 1120mhz 5-5-4-15 TRC34 2T
> MAX PERFORMANCE 1066mhz 5-4-4-15 TRC26 2T



Pic of Memset, and a latency run of Everest please


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 21, 2008)

just use the cache and memory benchmark in everest /tools/ cache memory benchmark  that will give you all the results in one screenshot.


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's my current:


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

CPU-Z doesn't give enough memory timings to be useful. Use Memset instead, gives all subtimings.


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

Darknova said:


> CPU-Z doesn't give enough memory timings to be useful. Use Memset instead, gives all subtimings.



Have a link for it?


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

Memset - http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92190


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

Pleased with the feedback so far - Can I hear votes for adding a Max memory read and write section. Please vote either way as it's a lot of work to keep these scoreboards up to date- I have done quite a few in the past. If there is enough interest, I will of course do it - but if not then sorry, too much hassle.

Also DarkNova's suggestion of requiring the everest cache memory benchmark as necessary - I will give this some thought- mostly because CPU-Z is easier I am against it - but I accept the merits of the further timings displayed as being far more useful, especially in a thread like this.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Pleased with the feedback so far - Can I hear votes for adding a Max memory read and write section. Please vote either way as it's a lot of work to keep these scoreboards up to date- I have done quite a few in the past. If there is enough interest, I will of course do it - but if not then sorry, too much hassle.
> 
> Also DarkNova's suggestion of requiring the everest cache memory benchmark as necessary - I will give this some thought- mostly because CPU-Z is easier I am against it - but I accept the merits of the further timings displayed as being far more useful, especially in a thread like this.



Firstly, I think we only need Max Overclock, Latency, and Read sections.

Second, I suggested Memset, neither CPU-Z nor Everest shows the subtimings, and most importantly tRD.

Third, Nitro-Max suggested using Everest's Cache benchmark because you get Read/Write/Copy and Latency in one window


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

Here it is: this time, with an 8 multi, instead of 6.






Notice the motherboard temp on probe and aisuite: WTF is that?


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

Divider of 5:6....try lowering your tRD (Performance Level) to 5 HTC. See how that helps. I would say a latency of ~50ns, and bandwidth of ~9600Mb/s


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

@ onetruewill,

A: Your call.
B: Yes, definately.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

Darknova I need your RAM's exact name if you want to go on the score board - I'm not sure which of the ones in your specs it is- same with HTC.
That goes for everyone please, even if it Generic cheap ass memory- write 'Generic'


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

Darknova said:


> tRD of 10??? Ouch dude...that's really going to hurt your perf!
> 
> You're running a divider of 2:3, so you should be able to use a tRD of 5 or 6
> 
> Oh, and Spank, I want a SS of your latency at 10, and 5




Just playing for MAX speed...

I've got completely different settings for performance.

I'm shooting for 4.2 latency, don't know what my top speed for that will be but we'll see.

@ onetruewill,

A: Your call.
B: Yes, definitely.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Just playing for MAX speed...
> 
> I've got completely different settings for performance.
> 
> ...



I will wait for you to get past preliminaries.


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Divider of 5:6....try lowering your tRD (Performance Level) to 5 HTC. See how that helps. I would say a latency of ~50ns, and bandwidth of ~9600Mb/s



How do i do that, exactly?

I have Corsair CL4 DHX dominator memory.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 21, 2008)

preliminary scores with axeram 1200's in my asus maximus flashed to rampage. if i use a new version of everest, it correctly identifies my nb as x48. but i'm using an old version because i dont want to pay for the newest version.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

HTC said:


> How do i do that, exactly?
> 
> I have Corsair CL4 DHX dominator memory.



In Memset you need to set your Performance Level. Might also be an option in your BIOS.



theonetruewill said:


> Darknova I need your RAM's exact name if you want to go on the score board - I'm not sure which of the ones in your specs it is- same with HTC.
> That goes for everyone please, even if it Generic cheap ass memory- write 'Generic'



My Memory is a mix. I have 1 2Gb kit of Crucial Lanfest DDR2 800, and one 2Gb kit of Crucial Tracers DDR2 1066. Both OC'd to 1100Mhz.

Just put Crucial D9's if that helps any.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 21, 2008)

i have both but my options are in the bios too. 
If the memtest settings wont take you will crash but it should be ok after a reboot.
i prefere to do it in the bios cos the pc just wont boot if i get it wrong.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 21, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Pic of Memset, and a latency run of Everest please


Trust me I don't mean anything personal but this is a MAX SPEED thread and I have followed the request and the format of the OP, I will however do a latency bechmark and post also a memset pic tonight as I feel there maybe someone out there that can help me get better performance from my kit.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Trust me I don't mean anything personal but this is a MAX SPEED thread and I have followed the request and the format of the OP, I will however do a latency bechmark and post also a memset pic tonight as I feel there maybe someone out there that can help me get better performance from my kit.





theonetruewill said:


> You may post whatwver you want - this is not just about a scoreboard - but also sharing information - we may add a scoreboard for read write times etc. Thanks for your input.



Quoted from an earlier post in this thread by the OP. This is NOT just a Max speed thread, but an information sharing thread to help people get the max out of their RAM. I'm trying to help people understand exactly how much tRD effects your RAM's performance, but I can't help people without a picture of Memset that shows all subtimings and most importantly tRD or Performance Level.

I was only trying to help you get the best out of your kit. Hence the "Please"


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

Darknova said:


> In Memset you need to set your Performance Level. Might also be an option in your BIOS.



I tried setting it with MemSet: instant crash.

My specs are on the left (system specs): how do i set it in BIOS?

Noob alert, i know


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

HTC said:


> I tried setting it with MemSet: instant crash.
> 
> My specs are on the left (system specs): how do i set it in BIOS?
> 
> Noob alert, i know



That means it's too tight...try 6 or 7.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 21, 2008)

As I posted I am looking for help, If you could help me when I get those pics together it would be greatly appreciated. Again as I said nothing personal, if I am wrong... I appologize


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> As I posted I am looking for help, If you could help me when I get those pics together it would be greatly appreciated. Again as I said nothing personal, if I am wrong... I appologize



That's what we are all here for


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 21, 2008)

Again, sorry Darknova... I have too many kids and am suffering from lack of sleep (Making me a cranky mess) Hope this is what you are looking for, any help from yourself or anyone else would be appreciated. BTW I am running 2.1Volts and needed 2.2Volts to go any higher. I was able to hit 1120mhz with stability however I am sceptical about putting 2.2Volts through my memory because I am running an EVGA 680iA2 board and am a little scared of smoking my memory controllers (I haven't done the Mosfet Fix for this board, my board is a new revision and not sure whether I need to). Seen lots of warning about voltages through these boards on EVGA forums.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Again, sorry Darknova... I have too many kids and am suffering from lack of sleep (Making me a cranky mess) Hope this is what you are looking for, any help from yourself or anyone else would be appreciated. BTW I am running 2.1Volts and needed 2.2Volts to go any higher. I was able to hit 1120mhz with stability however I am sceptical about putting 2.2Volts through my memory because I am running an EVGA 680iA2 board and am a little scared of smoking my memory controllers (I haven't done the Mosfet Fix for this board, my board is a new revision and not sure whether I need to). Seen lots of warning about voltages through these boards on EVGA forums.



Now that is odd...you're version of memset doesn't show "performance level". In the link earlier, try downloading the 3.5 beta, and just tell me what Performance Level says.

And I'm putting 2.3V through my RAM no probs, although I can't say much about nvidia's chipsets, I personally won't touch them on an Intel platform.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

Votes please.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2008)

I guess that it's entirely possible that your RAM just can't take the lower tRDs...so far I've only been able to test D9s on a relatively low FSB.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

HTC,

Looks like your BIOS loaded some default settings. You're no longer operating at the 1061MHz you were previously. Seems to be 924.


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

Darknova said:


> That means it's too tight...try 6 or 7.



Tried that and haven't been able to enter windows with that overclock ever since: had to lower the overclock to get it stable


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 21, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Now that is odd...you're version of memset doesn't show "performance level". In the link earlier, try downloading the 3.5 beta, and just tell me what Performance Level says.
> 
> And I'm putting 2.3V through my RAM no probs, although I can't say much about nvidia's chipsets, I personally won't touch them on an Intel platform.



This is really wierd, you have to see for yourself, what's goin on, any thoughts


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> HTC,
> 
> Looks like your BIOS loaded some default settings. You're no longer operating at the 1061MHz you were previously. Seems to be 924.



That was me trying to enter windows after a botched attempt to reduce the tRD from 7 to 6 ...

EDIT

Oh: DRAM is @ 2.13 volts, according to PC Probe II and 2.08 in BIOS.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like Performance Level isn't an option available to me? Nvidia chipset maybe?
EDIT: I've uninstalled memset and reinstalled it, same thing. This must be how it looks on an Nvidia chipset
EDIT2: Darknova, this is definatley as good as it gets for me, that is how memset runs on 680i chipset, have seen other posts with 680i and memset that confirmed it.


----------



## infrared (Apr 21, 2008)

SuperTalent 2x 1GB PC2-6400 @ 1225mhz 


```
FSB - 490mhz (7x cpu multi)
FSB Strap - 266mhz
DRAM frequency 1225mhz (4:5)

Timings:
5-5-5-10-3-35-4-4-3

Other settings/voltages:
DRAM Static Read Control - Dissabled
CPU Spread Spectrum - Dissabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Dissabled
Transaction Booster - Enabled, 2 (reduces tRD timing)


CPU Voltage - 1.46v
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.6v
FSB Termination Voltage - 1.3v
DRAM Voltage - 2.3v
NB Voltage - 1.55v
SB Voltage - 1.2v
Clock Overcharging Voltage - 0.80v
Load Line Calibration - Enabled (reduces vdroop)
CPU GTL Reference - 0.63x
NB GTL Reference - 0.67x
```


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 21, 2008)

Well so far i have been able to get high read scores but the copy speed hasnt really matched up to it Ive been doing this for a while now and it seems nessesary to sacrifice some read speed to boost and balance out the 3 read /write/ copy.

Heres what i have at preformance level 8 ddr2@900mhz only


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

HTC said:


> Tried that and haven't been able to enter windows with that overclock ever since: had to lower the overclock to get it stable




It crashed again and now i can only enter windows @ stock speed: WTF???

Help!!!!


Earlier, after it crashed again, it did a long beep followed be lots of short continuous beeps: anyone know what that is? It only did it once, though: i hit reset and it didn't do it again


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

HTC said:


> It crashed again and now i can only enter windows @ stock speed: WTF???
> 
> Help!!!!
> 
> ...



What volts were you working at?


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> What volts were you working at?



Right now, stock.

AI Suite doesn't show but PC Probe does.







Notice that i had to reduce the multi because it was crashing 

Help!!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

1200DDR2 @ 2.0V is pretty amazing and most likely pretty unstable for 800 speed RAM. (Going by Memset DDR2 speed)

I'm sure 2.1~2.2V would stablize.

Looking at the FSB in AI Suite, you're running @ 800?

I'm confused...


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> 1200DDR2 @ 2.0V is pretty amazing and most likely pretty unstable for 800 speed RAM. (Going by Memset DDR2 speed)
> 
> I'm sure 2.1~2.2V would stablize.
> 
> ...



That makes 2 of us 

It's @ 800 MHz.

I ran MSConfig and saw (sp?) an entry for MemSet and disabled it. I'll try my previous overclock to see if it helped.

EDIT

Seemed better, but it still crashed. @ least, it entered windows ...

Already uninstalled MemSet.

I'm running @ stock speed but with DRAM @ 2.06 in BIOS

Earlier today, i lapped the stock cooler and the processor, but i had it running for a few hours before this happened so i suppose it's just coincidence


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 22, 2008)

Decided to push the boat out abit and test my ram at higher mhz using same preformance level of 8 

fsb @ 8x 460 also

this is at 920mhz  






this is the highest ive pushed my ddr2 so far @1100mhz had to change to cas 6 and up the trfc to 60 and voltage at 2.2v


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow I love my reapers all of a sudden lol 1100mhz from 2 gig blocks which dont normally oc as good as the 1 gig reaper blocks.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 22, 2008)

i'm loving these axe's. makes overclocking so much easier. i guess my old crucial lanfest really wern't compatible. i mean the crucial's worked ok, but didnt clock real well on my board. then they died lol.


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 22, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Decided to push the boat out abit and test my ram at higher mhz using same preformance level of 8
> 
> fsb @ 8x 460 also
> 
> ...



Nitro, is that version of Everest free?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 22, 2008)

Not sure m8 i got both versions been using them for a while now its never asked me to register everest ultimate edition.


----------



## infrared (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice rangerone766!

10,724mb/s Read is the figure to beat then. Damn. I can get 10,500 with 1240mhz on my Supertalents, but that's about as far as they'll go.

Those Axes are brutal! Are they the pc2-9600's or pc2-8500's?


----------



## Anusha (Apr 22, 2008)

This is not the max overclock on the RAM. But I can't go higher because the CPU (E6300) is not stable after around 407FSB at 1.2375V (a single FSB higher would require massive amounts of vcore to be stable in Prime)





This is at 1.8V.

My friend has the same RAM and he has gotten them to 960MHz at 5/5/5/15 at 1.8V!!! I couldn't get them that high though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2008)

This is with ram @ 2.2v












For full details visit my OCdb entry here:Link.


----------



## HTC (Apr 22, 2008)

HTC said:


> That makes 2 of us
> 
> It's @ 800 MHz.
> 
> ...



Fixed: FINALLY!!!

Although i uninstalled MemSet, it stayed booting in windows startup and even though i disabled the entry with msconfig, it still messed up. Had to run regedit and remove any an all entries with MemSet on them for it to stabilize.

*WARNING*: do *NOT* mess around using this program unless you know what you're doing, which i clearly didn't ...


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 22, 2008)

WARNING: do NOT mess around using this program unless you know what you're doing, which i clearly didn't ...

I love your honesty made me chuckle


----------



## HTC (Apr 22, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> WARNING: do NOT mess around using this program unless you know what you're doing, which i clearly didn't ...
> 
> I love your honesty made me chuckle



Check the first pic i posted in this topic that has the MemSet in it (post #22).

Notice how the mem's speed in MemSet does NOT match that of Everest: only noticed this now, which means it was botched from *beginning, before* i used it.

All i tried to do was:

change tRD from 7 to 5 --> instant freeze

After reboot, change tRD from 7 to 6 --> it accepted and asked to reboot.

After reboot, all hell broke loose ...


----------



## spud107 (Apr 22, 2008)

still need to play with the timings a bit. . .


----------



## HTC (Apr 22, 2008)

spud107 said:


> still need to play with the timings a bit. . .



What's the program you used for the right part of that pic?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey I think you should also include how much RAM they are OCing the RAM with. For instance I could Overclock my Crucial far more with less volts on 2x1GB of it then with my currently installed 4x1GB.


----------



## spud107 (Apr 22, 2008)

HTC said:


> What's the program you used for the right part of that pic?


everest, motherboard > chipset


----------



## HTC (Apr 22, 2008)

spud107 said:


> everest, motherboard > chipset



Duh 

EDIT

Doesn't show tRD


----------



## spud107 (Apr 22, 2008)

maybe because iv only got ddr? memset says same, is trd similar trrd?


----------



## HTC (Apr 22, 2008)

spud107 said:


> maybe because iv only got ddr? memset says same, is trd similar trrd?



I think tRD and tRRD are 2 different things, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi guys,i'm getting some 8500 tracers tommorow,Please tell me they're better than my 6400 reapers i have now,which struggle over 900.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 22, 2008)

spud107 said:


> everest, motherboard > chipset


What about the left? Im trying like hell to find that.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 22, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Hi guys,i'm getting some 8500 tracers tommorow,Please tell me they're better than my 6400 reapers i have now,which struggle over 900.



1066 stock. Mine do 1100Mhz with 2.3v. So yes, very much so


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is my results so far on 3.5Ghz. Trying for 3.6 soon.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 23, 2008)

***Update Complete**​*Please alert me if there are any errors - And give me your voltages!​


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

Will, please take into effect that my ram stock is 800mhz 5-5-5-15. Timings do play into effect with the overclock when speaking ram. For an effective 12% overclock I would have left the timings @ 5-5-5-15. The only way you will be able to base your overclock leaderboard is through latency I beleive.  But who knows, I am just speaking out of my butt probably...


----------



## HTC (Apr 24, 2008)

My DHX dominators come @ 4-4-4-12 using 2.1 volts for factory value.

To overclock like i'm now doing, i need it @ 5-5-5-15 using 2.04, in BIOS and 2.1 real.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 24, 2008)

I forgot to post my results at 1120mhz 2.2V 5-5-4-15


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 24, 2008)

voltage on my axes is 2.25


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2008)

GEIL ESOTERIA PC6400 CAS4 2X1024....





Loaded temps BTW...folding at home running in background!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 24, 2008)

cool i cant wait to join this thread my 667mhz 4gb ocz kit can do 850 stable i just never got pics


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2008)

I should post my 667 ballistix at really high clocks...let me see if I can find a ss.

Sovereigns give away Ballistix 667MHz 2X512 66% OC?????






Sorry Ill have to pop it back in if you need more info!!!! Almost positive it was 2.3V


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 24, 2008)

wait does this count? when i did a memtest awhile back she was at 750






2.1v


----------



## spud107 (Apr 24, 2008)

no one else with ddr? my sys aint that outdated already?
need to aim for 274mhz on these, its the advanced timings im not sure about, last time i tried playing about i didnt get far.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 24, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> wait does this count? when i did a memtest awhile back she was at 750
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Solaris - I can't change the rules. CPU-Z screenshot is a *mandatory requirement.*

@ sneekypeet - Just so I understand correct - the 66% OC Crucialsticks are the ones you have the screenshot of right? - Or are you referring to another one?


----------



## repsol23 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is a shot from my old system, I didn't take a cpuz shot but I have a cpuid shot from everest.  Hope this will do as I can no longer benchmark my old system.  I was actually able to get my old ram (ocz ddr400 el xtc platinum @ 1.85V 3/3/3/8) to start windows at a FSB of 270 but was not able to get any benches done nor did I take any screenies.  My ram settings at 265 were 1.85V with timings of 3/3/3/8 with an overclock of 33%.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Sorry Solaris - I can't change the rules. CPU-Z screenshot is a *mandatory requirement.*
> 
> @ sneekypeet - Just so I understand correct - the 66% OC Crucialsticks are the ones you have the screenshot of right? - Or are you referring to another one?



I had edited the original post with a screen of the ballistix 667 after I had looked a bit....So yes indeed that is a screenie of the 667 Crucials!!!!

Also may I use a screenie from the AMDOC club for a DDR score?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I had edited the original post with a screen of the ballistix 667 after I had looked a bit....So yes indeed that is a screenie of the 667 Crucials!!!!
> 
> Also may I use a screenie from the AMDOC club for a DDR score?



Yes for the latter- if it contains a cpu-z screenie.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

im so in this i need to start cranking my DDR2 currently its only @ 840ish 4-4-4-12 2 T 2.1v stock is 800 5-5-5-15 and its patriot extremes with D9s 

oh and you can add my old TCCC that i was forced to do really lax timings to boot high but anyways 3-6-6-12 @259mhz(DDR518) stock was 400 3-3-3-8 and i was @ 2.75v and its ultra DDR400

my CT-5 did 550 @ 2-3-2-5 but i cant find a SS

DDR1 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=178119
DDR2 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=350496


----------



## HTC (Apr 24, 2008)

@ theonetruewill:

My RAM volts are in post #78.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 24, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Hi guys,i'm getting some 8500 tracers tommorow,Please tell me they're better than my 6400 reapers i have now,which struggle over 900.



?? my reapers are doing 1100mhz just fine??


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> ?? my reapers are doing 1100mhz just fine??



reapers are a toss up some are D9s others are ummm well not


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> reapers are a toss up some are D9s others are ummm well not



I must be lucky then


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2008)

Jebus....there are tons of posts to sift through in the AMD OC club....but I did find this there.

Crucial Ballistix Tracers DDR PC4000





Pretty sure the voltage was in the 2.9-3.0V range!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2008)

heres mine,the ram is crucial ballistix tracer pc8500.










I'll sort out a memset pic tommorow.


----------



## boshuter (Apr 25, 2008)

The categories should really be seperated into Cas ratings, almost any decent ram will run 1200mhz at Cas5, but 1200mhz at Cas 4 is a little tougher.  How about separating them into Cas 3, 4, and 5?

My PC5300 will do 900mhz at 3-3-3-8 and 1200mhz at 4-4-4-12, I haven't tested them at Cas5 yet.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi all still trying to get my timings right, have been on OCZ forum a bit getting advice from the pro's. My kit did run 1120mhz as I posted but right now I am running Prime 95 at 1067mhz 5-5-4-15 2.0V once stable going to try cutting voltages back again to 1.9V


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 25, 2008)

boshuter said:


> The categories should really be seperated into Cas ratings, almost any decent ram will run 1200mhz at Cas5, but 1200mhz at Cas 4 is a little tougher.  How about separating them into Cas 3, 4, and 5?
> 
> My PC5300 will do 900mhz at 3-3-3-8 and 1200mhz at 4-4-4-12, I haven't tested them at Cas5 yet.



Sorry, but no. Too much work and maintenance. This thread already takes time to update it would take a silly amount more with more stuff. However, thankyou for your suggestion I am always open to them. CAS timings are listed, thats what will have to do.

Secondly - post your screenshot.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 25, 2008)

first up will n1 for starting this thread, mem is pos the 1 area we lacked on here and getting help with it is always great for every 1 

this is my 24/7 clocks but i will try and tweak them a bit after to see what i can get.





as yet i havent gone over 2.1v but im sure i can get up there if i feed them some more.

edit

i think the mem options on this chipset suck compared to my old nf650.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2008)

@ theonetrue will....two updates and my scores aren't up?????

Can I be added?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> @ theonetrue will....two updates and my scores aren't up?????
> 
> Can I be added?



God - I'm sorry - I'll get on that straightaway


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2008)

It happens...that why I asked aboutit...easy toi get overlooked sometimes in these types of threads!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 26, 2008)

***Update Complete**​*Please alert me if there are any errors/omissions - And give me your voltages!​


----------



## repsol23 (Apr 26, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> ***Update Complete**​*Please alert me if there are any errors/omissions - And give me your voltages!​



Just wanted to say that the volts on my DDR ram was at 1.85 not 2.85 V.  Thanks!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 26, 2008)

repsol23 said:


> Just wanted to say that the volts on my DDR ram was at 1.85 not 2.85 V.  Thanks!



1.85v on DDR RAM?? I thought they needed much higher so I presumed it was a typo.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 26, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> 1.85v on DDR RAM?? I thought they needed much higher so I presumed it was a typo.



They do...stock is 2.6v


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2008)

played with my patriots some done @ 2.2v on both stock is 800mhz 5-5-5-15


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 26, 2008)

Not bad guys for ddr2 760, vista 64 and 8 gig.


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 26, 2008)

Update. A little bios tweaking.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 26, 2008)

to the DDR users: do you guys recommend going for high clocks, or tight timings? with only a mild 220mhz clock I seem to be getting some nice everest scores.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2008)

New entry!

X3350 @3.5GHz, DDR2-1066 aXeRAM @1098 @2.2v.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> to the DDR users: do you guys recommend going for high clocks, or tight timings? with only a mild 220mhz clock I seem to be getting some nice everest scores.



Actually it is prefference on what you want to set...Usually bore bandwidth with higher #'s, but low latencies are fast too!

Try both in testing and see what works best on you mobo!


----------



## repsol23 (Apr 26, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> 1.85v on DDR RAM?? I thought they needed much higher so I presumed it was a typo.



Your probably right, I was going from memory and I thought my old board (P4C800E) had 1.65/1.75/1.85 V options but I guess Im incorrect on this.  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 26, 2008)

repsol23 said:


> Your probably right, I was going from memory and I thought my old board (P4C800E) had 1.65/1.75/1.85 V options but I guess Im incorrect on this.  Sorry for the confusion!



No problemo - we all have our moments


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 26, 2008)

Sneekypeet holding 2 records!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 26, 2008)

My ram voltage is 2.2v btw.

I'm gonna see if they will go any higher later,Even though they are the "new" single sided tracers


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 26, 2008)

I think ive done well @ 1100mhz also mine are 2 gig blocks there normally harder to overclock than the 1 gig reapers i must have the D9's thats all i can put it down to.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 26, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I think ive done well @ 1100mhz also mine are 2 gig blocks there normally harder to overclock than the 1 gig reapers i must have the D9's thats all i can put it down to.



Looks good to me  2gig modules are tougher to OC, my ReaperX are 2 gig sticks too. D9's or not, sounds like plain old good memory


----------



## Darknova (Apr 26, 2008)

Update.

E8400 @ 3.6Ghz.

Ram at 1200Mhz


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 26, 2008)

I just still can't believe how well infrareds' Supertalents OC'd. Must say I'm jealous


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> I just still can't believe how well infrareds' Supertalents OC'd. Must say I'm jealous



i'm taking him down i already got 10xx out of mine 12xx isn't going to be to hard


----------



## Darknova (Apr 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm taking him down i already got 10xx out of mine 12xx isn't going to be to hard



Wanna bet? 1000 is EASY...1200 isn't as easy....you may top out at 11xx without warning....


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Wanna bet? 1000 is EASY...1200 isn't as easy....you may top out at 11xx without warning....



mines rumored to be micron D9s so hopefully i can going to try now you will know in a second


----------



## Darknova (Apr 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> mines rumored to be micron D9s so hopefully i can going to try now you will know in a second



Hahah, I'll be trying too 

And mine are D9GMHs


----------



## spud107 (Apr 26, 2008)

anyone know much about the refresh rate setting (tref)?
everest says 200mhz 7.8us, 
my bios says






edit, currently trying to understand some of this, http://www.diy-street.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&t=23994


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 26, 2008)

Is 800mhz to 1200mhz overkill do you think? it must be pushing the ram to the limits.

Just curious weather to try it on my reapers or not.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 26, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Is 800mhz to 1200mhz overkill do you think? it must be pushing the ram to the limits.
> 
> Just curious weather to try it on my reapers or not.



Overkill? Of course 

And yes, it's pushing it to it's limits, but that's what overclocking is about, at least for me.

Thing is, you also need to know which chips your RAM uses, not all DDR2 800 can do 1200Mhz.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Overkill? Of course
> 
> And yes, it's pushing it to it's limits, but that's what overclocking is about, at least for me.
> 
> Thing is, you also need to know which chips your RAM uses, not all DDR2 800 can do 1200Mhz.



But i really dont wanna kill my ram off just yet dont mind overclocking ive took my cpu to 4.3ghz thats alot for a q6600 but cpu's normally take the heat well as long as it isnt long term.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 26, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> But i really dont wanna kill my ram off just yet dont mind overclocking ive took my cpu to 4.3ghz thats alot for a q6600 but cpu's normally take the heat well as long as it isnt long term.



Then make sure you cool your RAM properly (IE add a fan)


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Hahah, I'll be trying too
> 
> And mine are D9GMHs



my cpu cant do it  i cant post @ over 280HTT which is a max of DDR1120


----------



## Darknova (Apr 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my cpu cant do it  i cant post @ over 280HTT which is a max of DDR1120



Aww that sucks dude...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Aww that sucks dude...



it really does this stupid board even @ 6x i cant get over 280mhz


----------



## Darknova (Apr 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> it really does this stupid board even @ 6x i cant get over 280mhz



That's MSI for ya


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> That's MSI for ya



rofl hopefully i will get a DFI 790FX soon


----------



## Darknova (Apr 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> rofl hopefully i will get a DFI 790FX soon



Now that's a nice choice


----------



## spud107 (Apr 26, 2008)

getting closer to 3ghz . .


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 26, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Is 800mhz to 1200mhz overkill do you think? it must be pushing the ram to the limits.
> 
> Just curious weather to try it on my reapers or not.


Try it on the Reapers, if they hit 1200mhz I'll be stomping my ReaperX into their final resting place
I tryed to run 1240mhz and something weird happened LOL, 1st long beep, expected that then totally reset my bios, had this happen pushing things way too far. When I got into my bios the 1st few times after hard restarts it was green and unusable. WOW thought I fried something HEHEHEHE!!!! Had to try, seen reviews of this memory hitting 1240mhz, it might but not mine, or not on my MB


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2008)

Hold this spot BRB 

Edit: Im back 

2.1V


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 26, 2008)

Heres my single sided crucial 8500 tracers running at 1125mhz.The voltage is 2.2v


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2008)

Expect an edit...I just thought this was a good point to start again withthis Crucial 667MHz @ 2.35V

Also Ill let you do the OC math as I obviously forgot how to use a calculator...lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2008)

im #1 ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> im #1 ?



Im working on it!!!...lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Im working on it!!!...lol


lol they got more  you better bring it


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2008)

They wouldnt post @ 1200MHz at 2.45V and 6-6-6-18 timings...I think they gave me all they were worth...lol 

It was a great run for 667MHz ram tho!

BTW 1176MHz from them isnt too shabby...I get the %OC title I think and also 3rd place overall...great results for what I brought to the table!


----------



## HTC (Apr 27, 2008)

Managed to lower my tRD: FINALLY found out how to do it in BIOS.

Here's my previous one:






And here's my best so far:






Notice the difference in "Latency" and "Memory Read"

Used a 9 multi to get a tRD of 6: with 8 multi, the best i can do is tRD of 7 but, with better memory, i could do a tRD of 5.

EDIT

Volts were 2.04 in BIOS but 2.1 real.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> They wouldnt post @ 1200MHz at 2.45V and 6-6-6-18 timings...I think they gave me all they were worth...lol
> 
> It was a great run for 667MHz ram tho!
> 
> BTW 1176MHz from them isnt too shabby...I get the %OC title I think and also 3rd place overall...great results for what I brought to the table!



cas 6 doesnt work on my mobo


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> cas 6 doesnt work on my mobo



on mine it will post @ 6-5-5-15, but no love on 6-6-6-18

I may try later and see if I just run 1 stick if it will clock farther.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> on mine it will post @ 6-5-5-15, but no love on 6-6-6-18



whats your cpu at ?


----------



## infrared (Apr 27, 2008)

Since flashing to the new bios for my P5K Deluxe (0809), and after seeing what an improvement it made on my SuperTalent, I decided to have another go with the Single-Sided Crucial Ballistix pc2-8500.

A few thing's i've learnt about these dimms:

-Don't like anything over 2.2v (rated voltage)
-Requires High tRAS and tRFC

So, using 2.2v, and [5-5-5-14]-3-50-4-4-3 timings, i slowly upped the frequency with SetFSB, and finally arrived at 1150mhz stable! Not bad considering i'd applied to RMA these sticks! 

Everest Results:

Read - 9623mb/s
Write - 7827mb/s
Copy - 7948mb/s
Latency - 52.1ns


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2008)

it was a 7X multi at like 480ish FSB....somewhere just under 3.4 while testing!


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

why not use 8x and up the mem divider cuz at higher fsb the harder the nb works to get the mem up


----------



## spud107 (Apr 27, 2008)

found this thread http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19883
improved the write speeds a bit, theres some strange issues with my dram settings
twr is backwards 3=2 2=3
trwt must be auto or no boot  not even post
async latency 6=8 7=9 etc


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> why not use 8x and up the mem divider cuz at higher fsb the harder the nb works to get the mem up



Agreed but for most instances the voltage and heat from my E6400 with an 8x multi close to 3.8GHz and beyond isnt too good without Ohio winter cooling...lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

infrared said:


> Since flashing to the new bios for my P5K Deluxe (0809), and after seeing what an improvement it made on my SuperTalent, I decided to have another go with the Single-Sided Crucial Ballistix pc2-8500.
> 
> A few thing's i've learnt about these dimms:
> 
> ...



You beat my score... you...bastard...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 27, 2008)

In case it got overlooked, I have posted a new screenie with scores.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> In case it got overlooked, I have posted a new screenie with scores.



There are a few of us with new scores to be posted....but he did just update this morning.

I wasnt going to say much until the end of the weekend!

Not to mention it looks like infrared broke his heart a bit....lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> There are a few of us with new scores to be posted....but he did just update this morning.
> 
> I wasnt going to say much until the end of the weekend!
> 
> Not to mention it looks like infrared broke his heart a bit....lol



Screw that I'm going to beat him!


----------



## infrared (Apr 27, 2008)

Go for it mate!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

OK, so maybe this speed was just designed to piss you off, infrared , hehehe (2.2v)

Infrared = 575.9 - 1151.8
theonetruewill = 576 - 1152


----------



## infrared (Apr 27, 2008)

lol good one! 

I can go a couple more mhz, but not stable. I prefer not to show mine unless it passes at least 100% in memtest.


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

Using Transcend Axeram DDR2 1200.  Normally run it at 1210, all I did was change the multi at my 24/7 settings.


----------



## infrared (Apr 27, 2008)

^ That's still at stock 2.2v?


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes sir!  These things are made out of gold!  Anyways, am I supposed to post everest or something?  I don't have that program..


----------



## infrared (Apr 27, 2008)

There's the trial version in the downloads section 

Also, do you have memset? I'd like to see a screenshot of the subtimings!


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

Doesn't the trial not give you all the readings?  If not, which version should I download?


----------



## infrared (Apr 27, 2008)

You can do each test manually, and just note down the results. The automated test does ommit some results which is annoying.

Everest Ultimate 4.2


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

OK - final score until I get myself a new pair of balls - the last ones exploded with tension.
DDR2 800 @ 1158 - 2.2v


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 27, 2008)

infrared said:


> ^ That's still at stock 2.2v?




It's true. These things are the shiz!

On the first page is my 1350MHz @ 2.3V uber-loose timings. I have yet to find the MAX, but I soon will when my new proc arrives!


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's the rest of the info:


----------



## infrared (Apr 27, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> OK - final score until I get myself a new pair of balls - the last ones exploded with tension.
> DDR2 800 @ 1158 - 2.2v



Good one mate! Can the tRD (performance level) go any lower? It'll make quite a big improvement on your everest scores. In the bios, you can lower it by enabling/increasing the transaction booster setting. Also the 'Dram Static read control' also affects it. I usually turn that off, and set Transaction booster to 2 to give a tRD of 6.



			
				Dr. Spankenstein said:
			
		

> t's true. These things are the shiz!
> 
> On the first page is my 1350MHz @ 2.3V uber-loose timings. I have yet to find the MAX, but I soon will when my new proc arrives!



That's just insane! I heard someone got them to 1400mhz. Umm, can't remember name. Red haired emo/gothy/anime type sig.


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

Wile E got his to 1400.  His sticks have since died if I remember correctly.  I'm afraid to push mine too hard since there aren't any more left to buy.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wile E got his to 1400.  His sticks have since died if I remember correctly.  I'm afraid to push mine too hard since there aren't any more left to buy.



Yeah, but you have a "back-up" set comming, Bastich!


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

I have two computers and the one is jealous of the other.  Plus, it's for when I decide to install Vista x64 on my main rig.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

***Max Speed Update Complete**​*Please alert me if there are any errors/omissions - And give me your voltages! - Max DDR2 OC will be updated when I can be fagged.

ntdouglas - I cannot read your screenshots at all- please repost.​
*Due to laziness in voting I'm going to reflect your idleness and not do a memory read/write scoreboard.
Secondly Everest screenshot is not required due to trial limitations - 
However, CPU-Z AND Memset screenshots are now mandatory, 
incorrect screenshot = no scoreboard entry​*


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

I believe my OC was 1260mhz for my ram.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> I believe my OC was 1260mhz for my ram.


Fixed


----------



## spud107 (Apr 27, 2008)

aaaagh another one, twtr 2=1 auto=2 1= no boot
sorted now,


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 27, 2008)

That's fantastic... All those DDR2 kits hitting 1200+ Need some DDR3 guys to step that up


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> That's fantastic... All those DDR2 kits hitting 1200+ Need some DDR3 guys to step that up



It's frankly obscene


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 27, 2008)

the onetruewill this thread Rox, wicked idea. Can't wait to see what else it will bring


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> the onetruewill this thread Rox, wicked idea. Can't wait to see what else it will bring



I want to see >1400 DDR2 speeds - simply orgasmic.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 27, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> I want to see >1400 DDR2 speeds - simply orgasmic.


If someone posts a DDR2 kit hitting 1400+ see money come flying out my pocket to get a similar set Wouldn't DDR2 that runs at 1400mhz make DDR3 pointless? I wonder...
EDIT: BTW theonetruewill I have still been experimenting at 1067mhz(kit like it best here) got it stable 5-4-4-15 2.0V still yet to try 1.9V  I have an EVGA 680i, these boards seem to go arseoverteets with higher memory voltages 2.2+ really don't want to fizzle out my memory controller and/or my memory to run 1120mhz 2.2V. Real bugger but I knew what I was in for with this chipset. 2.3+V would be lookin for disaster I think.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 27, 2008)

You have mine in the form of a percentage on the RAM MAX SPEED list instead of its rated speed. 

Pretty sure its 1098MHz too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2008)

@ theonetruewill....thanks for the score update, but dont I get honors on the OC%?


No problem...I know it happens...

Also at smartbomb....Transends my friend...throw them your money.
Cant exactly remember who it was , but someone here bought the 1200MHz AXES and they were posting 1400MHz on an Asus.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

erocker at 2.19v 

so do you got more in them E 

2.15v


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> @ theonetruewill....thanks for the score update, but dont I get honors on the OC%?
> 
> 
> No problem...I know it happens...
> ...


What kind of voltages do I have to throw at them to get em cookin? 2.2V? Are they pricey?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> What kind of voltages do I have to throw at them to get em cookin? 2.2V? Are they pricey?



How bout this?.....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=705693&postcount=36


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> How bout this?.....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=705693&postcount=36


2.15V=1200+ luvin for me, wonder how they run on an nvidia chipset. My kit is supposed to be 680i only but I've seen a lot of reviews of peeps gettin em screamin on Intel boards (1240 is top I've seen for mine on P35)


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> erocker at 2.19v
> 
> so do you got more in them E



I sure do!  Going to wait for my 2nd set first though...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 27, 2008)

@ 2.3V. Haven't worked a bit on timings, just wanted one to submit for consideration.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 27, 2008)

HTC said:


> Used a 9 multi to get a tRD of 6: with 8 multi, the best i can do is tRD of 7 but, with better memory, i could do a tRD of 5.



tRD doesn't matter about the quality of your RAM. It's a timing of the northbridge NOT the memory lol. It's all dependant on the quality of the board, the FSB you run at, and the divider you choose for your RAM.


----------



## HTC (Apr 27, 2008)

Darknova said:


> tRD doesn't matter about the quality of your RAM. It's a timing of the northbridge NOT the memory lol. It's all dependant on the quality of the board, the FSB you run at, and the divider you choose for your RAM.



According to this:






I should be getting that 3rd yellow one but my memory can't reach 1200 MHz nor can it match the 2nd yellow one's tCL value of 4, which is why i disagree with you.

@ Original poster: i will NOT use MemSet again unless a non-beta version that supports x48 is released. Refer to pages 1 to 3 of this topic to find out why. In alternative, i can produce BIOS screenies that show the tRD value selected as well as the other timings: will that do?

EDIT

As far as i know, the Rampage Formula is the best board, currently, for adjusting tRD value.

EDIT #2

Check the pic below and see why, for the time being, i won't be using MemSet and observe the different memory speeds in the programs depicted:






This was BEFORE i started messing around with MemSet. Dunno if it's because it doesn't work with this board or with x48 chips or both, but it doesn't work properly and, until it does, i won't use it!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2008)

Ooooooooohhhhh! I want in.

Transcend aXeRam DDR2 1200Mhz @ 1400MHz 5-5-5-15 2.34V


----------



## HTC (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's my whole BIOS (the page where you adjust the tRD):
















Where it's circled, is the tRD value.






That's the whole page right there.

EDIT

Also, i made a mistake earlier: i said my memory was @ 2.04 but it was actually @ 2.06 which translates into 2.12 real.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> I sure do!  Going to wait for my 2nd set first though...


Well Dr. beat me already 

I think, my mobo craps out at 1290 at even at 2.45v 



Dr. Spankenstein said:


> @ 2.3V. *Haven't worked *a bit on timings, just wanted one to submit for consideration.


5-9-9-31, lil losse there 



Wile E said:


> Ooooooooohhhhh! I want in.
> 
> Transcend aXeRam DDR2 1200Mhz @ 1400MHz 5-5-5-15 2.34V


is that a current one or an old one 



> Due to laziness in voting I'm going to reflect your idleness and not do a memory read/write scoreboard.
> Secondly Everest screenshot is not required due to trial limitations - *however CPU-Z and Memset screenshots are mandatory, no screenshot = no scoreboard entry*


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> is that a current one or an old one


Few weeks old. Haven't messed with it in a while. Keep near 1200 most of the time. Don't feel like frying another set yet, as they're discontinued. I'll push them again when somebody releases a 2x2GB 1200Mhz kit.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> @ theonetruewill....thanks for the score update, but dont I get honors on the OC%?
> 
> 
> No problem...I know it happens...
> ...



If you read my update post it says I will update the OC% scoreboard when I can be fagged. I cannot update everything all the time. I've already updated and taken PM'd requests updates far too many times. Sorry guys, you're going to have to wait.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You have mine in the form of a percentage on the RAM MAX SPEED list instead of its rated speed.
> 
> Pretty sure its 1098MHz too.


@Crashnburn - fixed the error - but 547.6 x2 is not 1098. It just is not- sorry but my maths isn't the one at fault.

Spankenstein - I need a memset screenshot.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Ooooooooohhhhh! I want in.
> 
> Transcend aXeRam DDR2 1200Mhz @ 1400MHz 5-5-5-15 2.34V



Please re-read the posting instructions. CPU-Z and memset from now on. If you don't have both - no score. I can't change the rules for everyone. I will however, make an exception *this once* if you can get me a whole lot of alternative memory benchmarks such as everest as your score is so high.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2008)

i'm sure he has a cpuz validation which is just as good as a memset shot


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2008)

800mhz @ 3-4-4-12 any good?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm sure he has a cpuz validation which is just as good as a memset shot


I know - its just rules are rules so I need more clarification.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 27, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> @Crashnburn - fixed the error - but 547.6 x2 is not 1098. It just is not- sorry but my maths isn't the one at fault.



Hey w/e. Im just going by what the BIOS shows.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, it seems I have some degradation going on now. Can only manage 1370Mhz now, with slightly reduced timings, and 2.36V. Almost borked my XP x64 install by trying my old settings. Had to do a registry recovery. lol. Really don't want to try any more voltage, as I REALLY don't want to fry these sticks. Oh well, win some, lose some I suppose.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 27, 2008)

You did your best Wile E dont kill ya ram off still a great result.


----------



## HTC (Apr 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Well, it seems I have some degradation going on now. Can only manage 1370Mhz now, with slightly reduced timings, and 2.36V. Almost borked my XP x64 install by trying my old settings. Had to do a registry recovery. lol. Really don't want to try any more voltage, as I REALLY don't want to fry these sticks. Oh well, win some, lose some I suppose.



According to this (either the 2nd or 3rd from top):






You should be able to get a tRD of 8, dude!

Here's the page where i got this from:

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3208&p=9

EDIT

Oooops  You have 650+ FSB: not 550+ FSB.

Still, i would venture a guess: you're not using the max multi your CPU can support, are you?

The reason i think this is because i was using an 8 multi myself (instead of a 9 one) because i could get it to OC better and @ lower volts *but* @ a tRD of 10 (this was in conjunction with my memory, which ain't so good) but now, with a 9 multi, i have a tRD of 7, a bit less in MHz but MUCH more in memory speed, with a tad bit higher volts, though (i mean in the CPU).

I believe you know all this though since, as far as i know, you have been OCing far longer then me ...


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 28, 2008)

HTC said:


> You should be able to get a tRD of 8, dude!
> 
> Oooops  You have 650+ FSB: not 550+ FSB.



heh no his FSB is just over 400, so 5 would be the lowest tRD possible. See this chart....2nd to the last row.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> heh no his FSB is just over 400, so 5 would be the lowest tRD possible. See this chart....2nd to the last row.
> 
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/motherboards/2008/asus-rampage-formula/memory_400FSB.png



Yep, 411fsb. I wasn't worried about tightening the timings too much tho. Was just going for the big number. Was hoping I could hit 1400MHz again, but it just wasn't meant to be. Maybe I'll try with insane volts if I can find a way to get the stix super cooled.


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 28, 2008)

2.225v


----------



## infrared (Apr 28, 2008)

This thread needs a section for 4x 1GB and 2x 2GB overclocking!

I had a go @ 4x 1GB earlier with my Supertalent sticks, and couldn't get past 1066mhz 2.2v with vMCH @ 1.55v.  I'll have another try later, but it would be good if others could share their settings they used.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 28, 2008)

these are 2gb stix but i cant seem to get them to get much above 1070, ddr1000 stock???






what do you think? 2.1v


----------



## infrared (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Marsey, very nice on 2.1v!

It could be limited by the chipset. It's odd that you should max out close to where i did, but then again you are running a much higher fsb me. I was only running 425mhz fsb 4:5 for 1066mhz. I could do some 1:1 testing later, but my cpu limits me to 533mhz fsb tops.

I'll do some more experimenting later.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 28, 2008)

ty

i have tried it with different fsb, dividers and voltage and i dont get any errors but bsod in windoze.

like i said i can squeeze a few more mhz out of them but then the scores drop and latency goes up??

i can drop the tras to 15 but the trd has to be 10 then so...swings and roundabouts hey.


1 other thing, i can drop the trfc to 46 but it has no effect whatsoever, whats that all about?


----------



## HTC (Apr 28, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> heh no his FSB is just over 400, so 5 would be the lowest tRD possible. See this chart....2nd to the last row.



My bad, heh 

That's makes it worse, though: a tRD of 10 when he could have a tRD of 5?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2008)

HTC said:


> My bad, heh
> 
> That's makes it worse, though: a tRD of 10 when he could have a tRD of 5?



I wasn't worried about the performance. I loosened everything, just to try for the big number.


marsey99 said:


> these are 2gb stix but i cant seem to get them to get much above 1070, ddr1000 stock???
> 
> http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/9753/memshit42g11sb9.png
> 
> what do you think? 2.1v





infrared said:


> Thanks Marsey, very nice on 2.1v!
> 
> It could be limited by the chipset. It's odd that you should max out close to where i did, but then again you are running a much higher fsb me. I was only running 425mhz fsb 4:5 for 1066mhz. I could do some 1:1 testing later, but my cpu limits me to 533mhz fsb tops.
> 
> I'll do some more experimenting later.


Many of the 2GB sticks don't clock well at all. The IC's just aren't as good yet. There is another possibility tho. Some of these2GB stick want a looser performance level. If your board has the ability to adjust the performance level, loosen it a little. If not, try to find the information online about your board, that tells you what straps= what performance level.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok got my stuff figured out now, seen too many other peeps 1600QDR for OC's on 680i, was at 3.6 Ghz there, now changed my strap 3.3ghz and all of a sudden my memory broke 10000 read speed everest and my latency dropped 20, going to experiment further, think they are ready to break 1200mhz now, btw 5-5-4-15 2.0v this is a 4 gig kit too. whoops, a little excited, I gave 2 cpu-z of same LOL
 Still no 1200 luvin for me however changing the strap on my memory controller got my system whisltling now that my ram isn't being choked out


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

this any good?






it outperforms my sticks running much faster speeds...


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

667 @750 2x2gb ocz vista upgrade modules


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll try and do an update either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 30, 2008)

What about some kind of leader board for tight timings, with separate lists for DDR2 800, DDR2 1066, and DDR2 1200


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 30, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> What about some kind of leader board for tight timings, with separate lists for DDR2 800, DDR2 1066, and DDR2 1200



Get enough support and I'll do it - but the last time I tried to suggest something no one voted (EDIT: bar Spankenstein). If they want to be lazy I will be too.


----------



## Smartbomb (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry I never voted... The work being put into this thread is appreciated


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2008)

So you are just not going to update this thread anylonger???

I see you say you are going to be lazy in this thread, but then I see YOU asking for updates in other threads....:shadedshu


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 1, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> If they want to be lazy I will be too.


Thats mature. :shadedshu


----------



## theonetruewill (May 1, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> So you are just not going to update this thread anylonger???
> 
> I see you say you are going to be lazy in this thread, but then I see YOU asking for updates in other threads....:shadedshu



No I did not say that- I said I would not add other memory benchmark scoreboards as they were not voted for. Be careful, I update this thread a lot compared to other threads.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 1, 2008)

***Update Complete**​*Please alert me if there are any errors/omissions
Dr. Spankenstein - I need your memset screenshot- please repost.​*
CPU-Z AND Memset screenshots are mandatory, 
incorrect screenshot = no scoreboard entry​*


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2008)

Lol, lookout!  I've got some more aXeRam coming!  Now, I'll be able to beat on a pair a little.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol, lookout!  I've got some more aXeRam coming!  Now, I'll be able to beat on a pair a little.



Looking forward to it my man! See if you can regain top spot on the Max Speed scoreboard!


----------



## infrared (May 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind helping to keep it updated if you like. If i quote the first post, edit it and PM the new list to you, you can simply copy/paste the new list.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 1, 2008)

infrared said:


> I wouldn't mind helping to keep it updated if you like. If i quote the first post, edit it and PM the new list to you, you can simply copy/paste the new list.



I don't need help right at the moment, but thanks, I may take you up on your offer as I am obviously unable to keep up with the demand some people in this thread require.


----------



## infrared (May 1, 2008)

Doing a good job so far mate 

Just drop me a PM if you're too busy, or going away or something.


----------



## mab1376 (May 2, 2008)

boo ya

11317 read 
8141 write
8456 copy
46.8ns latency!!


----------



## infrared (May 2, 2008)

feckin nice mate!! holy crap!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2008)

I will update soon - so get your screenshots in


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2008)

Last day reminder for updates.


----------



## mab1376 (May 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Few weeks old. Haven't messed with it in a while. Keep near 1200 most of the time. Don't feel like frying another set yet, as they're discontinued. I'll push them again when somebody releases a 2x2GB 1200Mhz kit.



yeah when i bought my 1066 kit the 1200's were already discontinued...

i wish they were still around so i could get 1400MHz. i think my mobo maxes at 1392 or something. oh well, would be sick anyway.


----------



## niko084 (May 9, 2008)

Ohh you guys are going to get me in on this, I'll see what kinda numbers I can get tonight when I get off work here... If I can hit 1400 I'm going to take a ss and post them on ebay.

I've had them to 1000 @ 1.95 so far, going to have to find my ram fans.


----------



## mab1376 (May 9, 2008)

Ocz Xtc Ftw


----------



## theonetruewill (May 10, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Ohh you guys are going to get me in on this, I'll see what kinda numbers I can get tonight when I get off work here... If I can hit 1400 I'm going to take a ss and post them on ebay.
> 
> I've had them to 1000 @ 1.95 so far, going to have to find my ram fans.



I'll update as soon as you get your results in mate.


----------



## mab1376 (May 10, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> I'll update as soon as you get your results in mate.



you should make a new section for read and write bandwidth

i think I'd take the cake so far.


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2008)

4x1Gb Geil pc6400 Ultra 4-4-4-12 @ 960MHz , 2.3V


----------



## Smartbomb (May 10, 2008)

Will have a new entry next week... My Dad's build will be finished (Q6600, Asus P5N32-E, 2X1 OCZ Platinum XTC 1066) That kit should hit near 1300mhz on that board


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2008)

Hey guys, would you say 2.2v on RAM be ok for everyday 24/7 running?


----------



## Darknova (May 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey guys, would you say 2.2v on RAM be ok for everyday 24/7 running?



2.395v with a fan here 

Used to use 2.2v no fan. No problems.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey guys, would you say 2.2v on RAM be ok for everyday 24/7 running?



2.2v is not an issue but 2.395v kills D9s pretty fast even with a fan


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2008)

Gotcha . So its safe to say 960mhz 5-4-4-13 2.2v is safe? Not only to mention thats rock stable.


----------



## Arctucas (May 10, 2008)

How does this look?


----------



## Smartbomb (May 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Gotcha . So its safe to say 960mhz 5-4-4-13 2.2v is safe? Not only to mention thats rock stable.



Try to run the lowest voltages possible, even if safe... My kit is rated 2.1v-2.2v I have them OC'd by 267mhz running 2.0v, less than stock. I checked yer specs... OCZ kits seem to be able to run slick on lower Voltage. Worth a try
EDIT: Have seen more than a few recommendations on OCZ forums to try lower voltages even when running within spec
EDIT2: If you've already tried this... looks like I have a little wasted realestate on this thread


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Gotcha . So its safe to say 960mhz 5-4-4-13 2.2v is safe? Not only to mention thats rock stable.



yea but your ram clocked alot like mine have you tried 960@ 4-4-4-12 2.3v


----------



## Smartbomb (May 10, 2008)

Arctucas said:


> How does this look?


Nice Job!!!!


----------



## rangerone766 (May 10, 2008)

got my new rad in and ran stability tests and got 3.8 stable now going to try for higher tonight, but now that my nb is water cooled it really help stability. these x38's love volts.






By rangerone7669 at 2008-05-10


----------



## theonetruewill (May 10, 2008)

***Update Complete**​*Please alert me if there are any errors/omissions
Dr. Spankenstein - I  STILL need your memset screenshot- please repost. P4-630 - I need a CPU-Z screenshot as well
*CPU-Z** AND Memset screenshots are mandatory, 
incorrect screenshot = no scoreboard entry*​
*EDIT: P4-630 NOW CONFIRMED*


----------



## HTC (May 11, 2008)

*MemSet 3.5 doesn't work properly on my Rampage Formula*






Look @ the circled areas: 3 different speeds with 3 different programs 

Real Temp, sometimes, *does* give the right speed but it's like 1 in 10 times or so.

Everest is the correct one

MemSet gives a 504 MHz Ram speed and since it has a ratio of 1 / 1, that means my PC is running @ 8 * 504 = 3840 - *NOT*.


I tried to give word in the XtremeSystems link that is provided in the MemSet page (link below) but i couldn't register because no image is displayed in the registering area, no matter how many times i refreshed it 

XtremeSystems


Like this, my RAM is @ less MHz then my best, but let me tell you: it's much faster @ 884 then it was @ 1062 because it's @ 4-4-4-10 and not 5-5-5-15, even if synthetic benchmarks say otherwise.

Wile E said his aXeRAM @ 960 with 4-4-4-12 (i think) was faster then 1200 with 5-5-5-15 (don't recall in which thread, though). According to him, and although Everest says otherwise, he does better @ 3D06 with RAM @ 960 then @ 1200.


----------



## P4-630 (May 11, 2008)

(I gave it another try, lowered the ram voltage from 2.3 to 2.2V and so far so good my ram seems to run fine now, earlier the screen got messed up a few times I decided to re-install the display driver with using "driver cleaner pro" on vista (thought it would not be needed on vista...I was wrong..) and since then it runs fine at 2.2V/960)


----------



## theonetruewill (May 11, 2008)

Confirmed your score.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 11, 2008)

got an updated score with a bit of messing around. I cant seem to get mine to post at 270. think I should raise voltage from 2.7 to 2.8? (I think my mobo overvolts by .1, and 2.8 is the max reccomended safe voltage OCZ allows unless I want to void the warranty). Also, at 260fsb mhz in everest I get close to 7900 memory read speed. thats pretty dang good for DDR I think


----------



## Arctucas (May 11, 2008)

Some more tweaking - 1200 MHz!

I got it to boot at 1237, but it locked up before I could get a screenshot.


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2008)

rofl i win i just flashed my samsung PC2 533mhz to 800mhz  and it works






working on timings and right now i am @ 2.2v but still tweaking 

here is proof form the part number listed that this is in fact DDR533 that i flashed up 

http://www.parts-quick.com/m378t6553bz0-cd5.html


----------



## theonetruewill (May 15, 2008)

Congratz


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Congratz



got them to 800mhz 4-5-5-15 2T @2.3v looks like i'm nearing the peak on these sticks 

going to try my settings for 1044mhz though


----------



## Arctucas (May 15, 2008)

@theonetruewill,

Update?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 15, 2008)

Arctucas said:


> @theonetruewill,
> 
> Update?



I will update tomorrow


----------



## Arctucas (May 15, 2008)

@theonetruewill,

Thanks for maintaining this thread, I enjoy seeing what others have achieved with their O/Cs.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> rofl i win i just flashed my samsung PC2 533mhz to 800mhz  and it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need a memset screenshot for validation purposes- rules are rules.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 16, 2008)

***Update Complete**​*Please alert me if there are any errors/omissions
Dr. Spankenstein - I  STILL need your memset screenshot- please repost. cdawall - Same goes for you referring to your flashed PC5300 modules
*CPU-Z** AND Memset screenshots are mandatory, 
incorrect screenshot = no scoreboard entry*​


----------



## hat (May 16, 2008)

hat- Crucial (non ballistix, non Micron D9, uses Samsung chips) DDR2 533 2x1GB - 715MHz 5-4-4-13-17 2.1v - 533MHz 4-4-4-12-17 1.85v stock
cpu was at 2.86ghz for that superpi run... thats my 24/7 settings











here's my everest memory bench
View attachment 14496


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> I need a memset screenshot for validation purposes- rules are rules.



rofl i knew i forgot something memset coming up when i head home 


hat try 2.2v 5-5-5-15 800mhz i bet it uses the same samsung chips as the 533mhz i run


----------



## hat (May 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hat try 2.2v 5-5-5-15 800mhz i bet it uses the same samsung chips as the 533mhz i run



...
...
...
...it booted... wow


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2008)

rofl i told you

mine are flashed to DDR800 right now and @ 840mhz just fine still only 2.2v

i bet i can get 900 out of them


----------



## hat (May 16, 2008)

why would you flash your memory? heh


----------



## giorgos th. (May 16, 2008)

Team Xtreme 800 - 4-4-4-12 @ D9GMH.....with 2.46Vdimm.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 16, 2008)

The word 'impressed' doesn't really cut it here giorgos.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 16, 2008)

what do you mean?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 16, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> what do you mean?



Superb speed, frankly awesome for an 800 Kit


----------



## giorgos th. (May 16, 2008)

yeah they go really nice...
i`ve also got a 32m screen of my 800 GSkill HZ..dont relly remember the Vdimm there...maybe aroun 2.35V..


----------



## Arctucas (May 17, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Superb speed, frankly awesome for an 800 Kit



Agreed, spectacular is more like it!

@giorgos, what RAM cooling are you using?


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2008)

hat said:


> why would you flash your memory? heh



mines flashed so that i can use DDR800s divider that might not be an issue on your DFI but my MSI wont let me set over the spd setting


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2008)

there that has everything

http://img.techpowerup.org/080517/533@800 tighter2.png

edit

920mhz on DDR2 533


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2008)

hey my DDR533 was @ 2.3v to get 922 out of it 

and to save you the math thats a 72.98% oc when i get my K9A2 here i will try for 100% oc mobo does a max of 3.2v for the ram so i think i will get it probably lower timings than 922 to hehe


----------



## cdawall (May 20, 2008)

update?


----------



## HTC (May 20, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hey my DDR533 was @ 2.3v to get 922 out of it
> 
> and to save you the math thats a 72.98% oc when i get my K9A2 here i will try for 100% oc mobo does a max of 3.2v for the ram so i think i will get it probably lower timings than 922 to hehe



Congratz on an outstanding OC, dude, and congratz on reaching 6000 posts!


----------



## cdawall (May 20, 2008)

HTC said:


> Congratz on an outstanding OC, dude, and congratz on reaching 6000 posts!



thanks bro


----------



## theonetruewill (May 20, 2008)

cdawall said:


> update?



Sure thing - either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## sno.lcn (May 20, 2008)

My Team Xtreem PC8000 sticks on 2.3v, not even breaking a sweat yet


----------



## theonetruewill (May 22, 2008)

Partially updated - not feeling well today - will continue update tomorrow. Please post memset those who are UNCONFIRMED.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

@ theonetruewill....there is a full version of Everest at guru3D brought to my attention in another thread. Being there is a full version to download maybe the Everest latency test can be a no brainer now?

http://downloads.guru3d.com/EVEREST-Ultimate-Edition-2007-4.10.1128-Beta-download-1734.html


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Partially updated - not feeling well today - will continue update tomorrow. Please post memset those who are UNCONFIRMED.



not to nitpick but mine is samsung sticks not crucial and i hope you feel better!


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

I want to start improving my memory's performance and figured this would be a good place to help, in the screen shot is a pic of SuperPi run just now, the fasted superpi run I've gotten when the ram was a little slower due to less of an over clock and was at 4-4-4-12 timings, and a cpu-z screenie.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 22, 2008)

Can I get in on this?


----------



## Smartbomb (May 22, 2008)

OCZ Platinum XTC 1066 @ 1100 5-5-5-15 2.0V


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions for changing anything, the ram I am using is 2x1GB Corsair XMS2 ddr 800.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590

Here is my best run of SuperPi 1M.  
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=815489&postcount=1896


----------



## novacheck (May 31, 2008)

DDR2-800 aXeRam, 1154mhz @ 5 5 5 15 2T.  2.3v


----------



## Smartbomb (May 31, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for changing anything, the ram I am using is 2x1GB Corsair XMS2 ddr 800.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590
> 
> ...


Try running your memory L&S, at 450fsb this gives you 900mhz on your ram (where you are at) try for 1T you might get away with it. I am using this config and am getting way better results than any other OC's i've done with my memory. I used to run unlinked 5-5-4-15 2T 1100mhz on my PC2-6400 kit now I run L&S 900mhz 4-4-3-10 1T. I will post pics of both, you'll see the difference, BTW don't be alarmed by my high latency... I am forced into strap 1333 anything over 374fsb and it kills my memory performance. at a 1066 strap I get read benchs over 10 000 and my latency is around 48ns. BTW I had to force some of this in with memset, couldn't get a post with cAS4 at these settings, My bios is at 5-4-3-10 1T then memset gives me cAS4.
EDIT: Hey Theonetruewill, how 'bout a #1 spot for highest OC on 1T with tight-assed latencies LOL!!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2008)




----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2008)

i got 1020mhz on my DDR 533 but i couldn't get a SS off before it BSOD'd 

and i don't think they will work very well anymore hehe 2.8v


----------



## theonetruewill (May 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i got 1020mhz on my DDR 533 but i couldn't get a SS off before it BSOD'd
> 
> and i don't think they will work very well anymore hehe 2.8v



2.8v ................ yeah I agree I think they gonna be a bit f-cked now.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> 2.8v ................ yeah I agree I think they gonna be a bit f-cked now.



they still boot up @ 800mhz and run 5-5-5-15-24 2.3v hmmm these sammy chips have a hell of a lifespan if they can survive 2.8v


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2008)

new run on my 800mhz patriot extremes stock timings 2.3v


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 2, 2008)

@cdawall,

Is that the 3.5.1 BETA?

IF so, where did you get it?

Tweakers.fr link gives a 404.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Add this*

Top speed for my ram (So far, chipset is stopping me)
952mhz@5-5-5-13-24 2.1V 2T OCed 19%


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2008)

Arctucas said:


> @cdawall,
> 
> Is that the 3.5.1 BETA?
> 
> ...



i think so i got it off XS a while ago i dont have the installer now though idk were it went sorry..

i included the exe though hopefully that will work


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I decided to pair the Free Crucials I got from Sovereign in his giveaway some time back, with the E2200 and Cold Storm's old Blood Iron. I really can't believe it . I'm currently booting my 667's at 1200MHz now!

I will update final clocks on this ram in a few . Either I'm gonna run out of "minerals" about the voltage, or they just wont take anymore.

Sampler:


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2008)

Sneeky you're making my Axeram look like Valueram.  Congrats on some very awesome RAM!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2008)

Still testing....640MHz per side noww...lol On an E2200 no less!!!!

Hosting image and posting from as well!






Edit booting 1290MHz now...lol....gotta love the free goodies in life!...booted...thats like 93.4%OC....!!!!


Still hosting and posting....I NEED 33 MOAR MHz!!!!!!





Sorry folks shows over...I'll keep 1300MHz and a sweet OC percenteage of (if I did the math right) 94.9% and third overall!
I got to try to boot 1310 all methods and there is nothing left in them. I tried volts...I tried 7-7-7-21...nothing. Always hung going into windows. I could use memset I guess but Im happy with what these little 667's did for me today!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2008)

its 2x512mb thats why your kicking are asses try with a single stick that should give a higher oc


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 3, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Still testing....640MHz per side noww...lol On an E2200 no less!!!!
> 
> Hosting image and posting from as well!
> 
> ...



bloody hell  someones been busy! very nice for a freebie


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its 2x512mb thats why your kicking are asses try with a single stick that should give a higher oc



I was thinking that as well....Ill save that for another rainy afternoon project tho I guess. I was limiting myself to using both due to the lower density!

I mean 2.4V and 6-6-6-18....Im still surprised these D9's did as well as they did!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I was thinking that as well....Ill save that for another rainy afternoon project tho I guess. I was limiting myself to using both due to the lower density!
> 
> I mean 2.4V and 6-6-6-18....Im still surprised these D9's did as well as they did!



2.4v pssht they were free 2.8v is were the real fun is


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm surprised you're crazy enough to put 2.4v into DDR2.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2008)

I went as far as 2.6V to see if there was anything left in em...they didnt respond to just over 0.20V I figured it wasn't going to get higher with more voltage! Also I only had a floor fan about 6 ft. away as extra ram cooling!


@ ozzman...I like to concider it "experimental"....crazy would be to have no knowlege prior that something may just burn up in front of you! I knew the risks....thats why I tried with the free ram...lol

Also posted back to 1200 to verify ram and it still ran Super Pi so I think for short bursts Voltage in moderation is acceptable...just not warranty-able!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice clocks peet.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I'm surprised you're crazy enough to put 2.4v into DDR2.



2.4v is fine on D9s for testing just not 24/7

and i pushed 2.8v thru my samsung DDR2 hehe 100% oc i need a SS tho it wasn't very stable so i didn't get a chance. the sticks survived with no ill effects to!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2008)

Sneeky: So...  You DID do what you where telling me you'd do! Dang man!!! I want some free D'9s and see if I can do some crazy stuff like that!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sneeky: So...  You DID do what you where telling me you'd do! Dang man!!! I want some free D'9s and see if I can do some crazy stuff like that!



2.45V is all that mattered...I went to 2.6V with no response.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 3, 2008)

Now I really want those Ballistix Tracers I picked up from fit.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> 2.45V is all that mattered...I went to 2.6V with no response.



Man, I can't believe it man!!!!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 3, 2008)

Have you done a SuperPi run peet?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Have you done a SuperPi run peet?



I was running it for a stability test at 1M...never got a screenie as 6-6-6-18 its latencies slowed everything down a bit!

I may try to run some other benches at a later date to see what she can do tightened down a bit!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 3, 2008)

Looking forward to them.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 3, 2008)

@sneeky- Nicely done!


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 4, 2008)

Here my results - The ram are OCZ Reaper HPC rated 800MHz CL3 Edition @ 1137MHz @ CL5 @ 2.4V 
My mobo has a P35 chipset which seems to hold me a little bit back on the ram speed because i have heard of 1160MHz with CL3 reapers being stable on a 680i chipset..

After some tweaking i even got this:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## bassmasta (Jun 4, 2008)

whats the highest voltage you guys would put through some kingston 667 value ram?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 4, 2008)

Crap, I screwed up my date when typing! Onetruewill, that screenie was taken today. Someone slap me for being a n00b please! 

@bassmasta

I wouldn't push past 2.1-2.2v.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> whats the highest voltage you guys would put through some kingston 667 value ram?



what chips are on it?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> whats the highest voltage you guys would put through some kingston 667 value ram?



Depends, can you afford new ram? lol


----------



## bassmasta (Jun 5, 2008)

lol, I'd rather not buy new ram.  I have no idea how to check the type of chips on it.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> lol, I'd rather not buy new ram.  I have no idea how to check the type of chips on it.



you know what i just thought about it kingston always labels there stuff kingston just don't go over 2.2v


----------



## cdawall (Jun 24, 2008)

just spent about half an hour playing with every timing in my BIOS hows it look?








this is 100% stable @ 2v


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 25, 2008)

Benches?

Everest, Sandra?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2008)

here is mine. running @2.3v ram type is OCZ Reaper 1066


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 25, 2008)

I got my replacement tracers today,i had to rma the first lot after the lights on one stick stopped moving and i statred getting random crashes in vista.I had the first lot at 1125mhz/2.2v,i guess one stick could'nt take it.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 25, 2008)

Woah this place is in need of an update- haven't been around much lately. I'll get on it asap.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2008)

if you have to have a memset SS i got a better benchmark and a SS for memset sorry if you can't see all the timings i hope it is ok. I don't like to run that much voltage into my ram so i only do it for benchmarks
I am not happy with this ram. So could someone recommend me ram that can do better then this for $100 or less?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2008)

Just try clocking as high as you can on CAS4 and 2T. It is not true that AMD always prefers lower speeds with tighter timings. On my AMD rig, I get much better scores at 1000Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T, than I did at 800Mhz 3-3-3-8 2T. AMDs like some bandwidth too.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Just try clocking as high as you can on CAS4 and 2T. It is not true that AMD always prefers lower speeds with tighter timings. On my AMD rig, I get much better scores at 1000Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T, than I did at 800Mhz 3-3-3-8 2T. AMDs like some bandwidth too.



i could do 800 3-3-3-10 but even 900 4-4-4-12 i was getting better scores



Arctucas said:


> Benches?
> 
> Everest, Sandra?




after i reboot ill post a everest bench

benchies are attached because tpu's hosting is down


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 26, 2008)

well my new RMA'd Tracers (PC2 6400) came in yesterday. After long runs of memtest, repeditavely doing passes, this is where I have stopped for tonight with the timings.

Gets like 8300 read and 59.2 in Latency with everest. Im waiting until Im satisfied with subtimings before I post bench screens. but here is a quick look at Memset. This is at 2.2V, to be sure of enough power. After I get the timings tighter, I will try to lessen the voltage!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 27, 2008)

Got down to loads of passes of memtest...still a work in progress...BTW this IS 24/7 clocks totally stable in memtest 86+

Any tips on what to lower next, or what should show the best improvement with trying it?







A bit more tinkering and I have found that tRFC of 18 wont boot, but 20 is memtest stable. Still working , but here is an update.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 29, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Here my results - The ram are OCZ Reaper HPC rated 800MHz CL3 Edition @ 1137MHz @ CL5 @ 2.4V
> My mobo has a P35 chipset which seems to hold me a little bit back on the ram speed because i have heard of 1160MHz with CL3 reapers being stable on a 680i chipset..
> 
> After some tweaking i even got this:



Please updates the scores once in a while.. or is my screenshot not ok?


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jun 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Depends, can you afford new ram? lol



Isn't that always the question when OCing? If you can't afford to get new better off not OCing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2008)

Call me retarded, but can you guys tell me how you find out what percentage you have overclocked the ram?  Thanks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 1, 2008)

take the ram speed when overclocked and subtract its stock speed. take that number and divide it by the stock speed to get the percent OC!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> take the ram speed when overclocked and subtract its stock speed. take that number and divide it by the stock speed to get the percent OC!



so if im running at 970mhz.  that would be a 21% increase????


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 1, 2008)

the math would be 
 970
-800
=170...170/800=0.2125

Yes sir you are correct!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> the math would be
> 970
> -800
> =170...170/800=0.2125
> ...





cool, thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2008)

can you guys please count me in, although it ain't much, see where I rank hehe.

all i know is that its a 21% o/c.






Name brand is Super Talent 5-5-5-13 2T 2.1v


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 1, 2008)

And I am not done yet!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2008)

4x1GB Geil pc6400 Ultra cl4  @ 1000MHz 5-5-5-15 2.1V stable.







1020MHz test:


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought I'd revive this thread. Very happy with my firestix. 1222mhz@5-5-5-15 on 2.15v, and I think I can go higher.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I thought I'd revive this thread. Very happy with my firestix. 1222mhz@5-5-5-15 on 2.15v, and I think I can go higher.



This is a 2x2GB kit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2008)

is this the thread where i post sick ass screenshots of my ram?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> This is a 2x2GB kit?



Nope, it's 4x1


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Nope, it's 4x1



Damn man, you had me excited for a minute. lol.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's another, a bit higher. 1240mhz 5-5-5-15. Still on 2.15v


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2008)

meh....


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Here's another, a bit higher. 1240mhz 5-5-5-15. Still on 2.15v



36.5GB of ram, eh? lol


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 36.5GB of ram, eh? lol



LOL. Not sure what that's about.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Not sure what that's about.



Look at the right most instance of CPU-z in the screen shot. Check what size it says.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2008)

*That's better. 1266/5-5-5-15/2.2v.* I believe that's the record for DDR2 1066's!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2008)

no comment on mine?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no comment on mine?



Don't have any experience with DDR3 to be able to comment.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2008)

2000mhz man.... it's not really that typical of ddr3... not yet anyways.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no comment on mine?



LOL. Looks great fit. I just don't have any experience with DDR3 to compare it too. I'm just amazed with my sticks. I might try 2x1 sticks, and see if I can hit 1300 on just 2.2v!!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2008)

I wonder why this thread never really caught on....


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I wonder why this thread never really caught on....



I don't really know. I guess most people look to CPUs and GPUs first for an upgrade. Ive been getting the itch to see if I can clip 1400MHz again tho. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2008)

i can do 1400mhz easy on ddr3. but i guess thats expected.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2008)

It's just crazy though. These sticks cost me $100. For well over 1200mhz, they are such a bargain. Can't believe more people don't run them!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Add this please*

Here are my 4x1GB PC6400 DDR2 Crucial Balstrix Tracers @ 2.24 Volts.







Welcome tips and advice if any!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i can do 1400mhz easy on ddr3. but i guess thats expected.



Well, considering many kits come above that at stock, I'd say so. lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2008)

Is this decent?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2008)

you could probably get that tRAS down to 8 if you wanted. other than that it looks great.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 5, 2008)

*Thead now updated by Paulieg*

*As most of you may be aware I have not been around on these forums anywhere near as much as I have been in the past. Paulieg has thus stepped in and offered to take over the updating of this thread, something which I have happily handed over to him. It's a tough job updating in the format I chose for this thread, so please acknowledge this and thank Paulieg. Scores will be posted on the front post as normal. Apologies that I could not continue my updates.*


----------



## Exavier (Oct 5, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> It's just crazy though. These sticks cost me $100. For well over 1200mhz, they are such a bargain. Can't believe more people don't run them!



God, I wish I lived under the dollar sometimes  or at least, that newegg did UK shipping...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 6, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> *As most of you may be aware I have not been around on these forums anywhere near as much as I have been in the past. Paulieg has thus stepped in and offered to take over the updating of this thread, somethig which I have happily handed over to him. It's a tough job updating in the format I chose for this thread, so please acknowledge this and thank Paulieg. Scores will be posted on the front post as normal. Apologies that I could not continue my updates.*



You missed my 90+% OC on the 667's! here...http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=821906&postcount=305


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone have some kingston hyperx 2x2gb 1066 ram? I'm having some slight issues with mine higher than 950 mhz...was hoping they'd do 5-5-5-15 but they wont even do that @ 800mhz. has to be 5-5-5-18


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 6, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> You missed my 90+% OC on the 667's! here...http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=821906&postcount=305



Alright sneeky. I hear you whining.  j/k. I'll add that great OC as soon as I have a chance.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to push 1300 on my Firestix tonight.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 6, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Here my results - The ram are OCZ Reaper HPC rated 800MHz CL3 Edition @ 1137MHz @ CL5 @ 2.4V
> My mobo has a P35 chipset which seems to hold me a little bit back on the ram speed because i have heard of 1160MHz with CL3 reapers being stable on a 680i chipset..
> 
> After some tweaking i even got this:



I was missed in the update or was my screenshot not valid?


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 6, 2008)

I have some Dominator 1250mhz DDR2 10000's That should be fun to push on the rampage formula. I need to learn how to OC the ram better, and I think this is the time to try.....
Think i'm gonna try to make the list, anywhere on it, lol


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 6, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I was missed in the update or was my screenshot not valid?



Looks valid to me. I'll update scores by Wednesday.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

so am i like the only person with ddr3 here?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 6, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I have some Dominator 1250mhz DDR2 10000's That should be fun to push on the rampage formula. I need to learn how to OC the ram better, and I think this is the time to try.....
> Think i'm gonna try to make the list, anywhere on it, lol



Bring it Viper. We are all happy to help you push those sticks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah.. i dont think i've ever seen ddr2 over 1250mhz... ever. i never look though


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah.. i dont think i've ever seen ddr2 over 1250mhz... ever. i never look though



Well, there are a bunch of us over 1250. Do you mean stock?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

OCed. ive had ddr3 for 9 months now... i havent even glanced at ddr2 speeds since i got my ddr3. not trying to brag though. i just compare with other ddr3s so i know how well im doing.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OCed. ive had ddr3 for 9 months now... i havent even glanced at ddr2 speeds since i got my ddr3. not trying to brag though. i just compare with other ddr3s so i know how well im doing.



I've thought of moving to a DDR3 setup. I just can't justify it, when my DDR2 is almost stable at 1300mhz on 5-5-5-15 timings. Just not worth it right now. Not until DDR3 prices really come down.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

meh.... ddr2 was expensive when it first came out. we all were hesitant then too but we all jumped on it.

you can get a great 1600mhz kit between $140 - $200.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2008)

You can grab the Black G Skill DDR3... From what I've seen on line, they are top notch for price and performance... But, That's me... I'd probably go and grab a pair whenever I do go DDR3... Just gotta find the right board to start.. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

i have 2 pair of the Gskill HZ ddr3.. the black ones. they are sweet!


----------



## WC Annihilus (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm, recently bought this set for $55 on a forum.  Know almost nothing about RAM clocking though so haven't really tested it


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have 2 pair of the Gskill HZ ddr3.. the black ones. they are sweet!



Yeah, that's what I have heard. From that I really want to grab A DDR3 board... But, with my luck on Boards... Only board that didn't die on me or before I even got it in the case, was the Blood Iron and MAX... Even if the Max has given me nothing more then HELL! 
Compusa has some nice DDR3 boards... They have the new FTW 790... Might think on it when I sell the 780i, tracers and other things...


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, going to update tomorrow


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> OK, going to update tomorrow



good maybe my 1300MHz 667's will make the list this time? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=821906&postcount=305


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> good maybe my 1300MHz 667's will make the list this time? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=821906&postcount=305



How the hell were those missed? Will add those for sure!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> good maybe my 1300MHz 667's will make the list this time? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=821906&postcount=305



 damn that is a hell of a OC


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn that is a hell of a OC



Thanks, they are doing some light duty in her rig at the moment at 1000MHhz next to some Tracers I picked up off of here!(need to update some specs)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2008)

sneekypeet, thats a nice oc on the RAM, congrats


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 27, 2008)

Figured i'd just throw up my ddr 2 kit, this is patriot ddr2 micron d9mgh or what ever chips.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> sneekypeet, thats a nice oc on the RAM, congrats



funny thing is that set was free from a drawing that sovereign had held here. Man I miss that guy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> funny thing is that set was free from a drawing that sovereign had held here. Man I miss that guy!



sometimes the stuff you get for free turn out better than what you pay lots of dollars for.

What did happen to sovereign?  Is he not a member anymore or something?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> sometimes the stuff you get for free turn out better than what you pay lots of dollars for.
> 
> What did happen to sovereign?  Is he not a member anymore or something?



last I heard he got into an accident and was uninsured, he had to sell off his rig/rigs to pay the bills. I had actually offered to raffle off the set of ram to help the cause but he never replied again. I really hope he makes it back in here sometime, even if just to let us know he is doing ok!  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=594109&postcount=8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> last I heard he got into an accident and was uninsured, he had to sell off his rig/rigs to pay the bills. I had actually offered to raffle off the set of ram to help the cause but he never replied again. I really hope he makes it back in here sometime, even if just to let us know he is doing ok!  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=594109&postcount=8



damn kinda sucks, that was before my time here, as I got really active here mid way through this year, before hand I only had like 3 posts or so.

Well hopefully everything works out for him and hopefully he does get on here soon.  At least he posted back and gave everybody their prizes, thats sign of a responsible person right there, good luck to him!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 27, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I wonder why this thread never really caught on....



I wouldn't go quite that far, but frying expensive RAM is all too easy to do. I reckon thats why most people are a bit more cautious than when clocking cpu and gfx.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> last I heard he got into an accident and was uninsured, he had to sell off his rig/rigs to pay the bills. I had actually offered to raffle off the set of ram to help the cause but he never replied again. I really hope he makes it back in here sometime, even if just to let us know he is doing ok!  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=594109&postcount=8





Chicken Patty said:


> damn kinda sucks, that was before my time here, as I got really active here mid way through this year, before hand I only had like 3 posts or so.
> 
> Well hopefully everything works out for him and hopefully he does get on here soon.  At least he posted back and gave everybody their prizes, thats sign of a responsible person right there, good luck to him!



You know  I still haven't gotten my prize from him but like some of the others. It dosen't bother me at all since it was free anyways, but his disappearance a bit more sever then just the accident he claimed to be in. 

I'm sure anyone in the situation he's in, could manage at least one minute within this time span to post one comment.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

Not bad here, but for some reason I can't get 5-5-5-15 tonight...hmm..


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

That's better...


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Updated!



YAY I feel so validated.../self promotion!

no offense , but the overall %, the speed is wrong!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 28, 2008)

figured i'd follow the format better, sorry about no memset last time. here you go now


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> YAY I feel so validated.../self promotion!
> 
> no offense , but the overall %, the speed is wrong!



All is corrected now, I think.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd REALLY like to see some max memory speeds from people who have p45 boards. I had terrible luck with memory on p45's, and I'd like to see if my experience was just a fluke. C'mon guys, post some scores!


----------



## Exavier (Oct 28, 2008)

I need better memory first, these OCZ do not love DFI.
at all.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2008)

Exavier said:


> I need better memory first, these OCZ do not love DFI.
> at all.



What is the configuration...2X1GB or 2X2GB 1X4GB. there is a trick to the DFI's for ram tweaking as well. this is why I ask


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> What is the configuration...2X1GB or 2X2GB 1X4GB. there is a trick to the DFI's for ram tweaking as well. this is why I ask



Hey sneeky, I'm fairly well educated on the DFI bios, but I never never heard of a "trick" to OC memory on their boards. I've always followed the same rules as any other board, and I've never had a problem. What's the "trick"?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Hey sneeky, I'm fairly well educated on the DFI bios, but I never never heard of a "trick" to OC memory on their boards. I've always followed the same rules as any other board, and I've never had a problem. What's the "trick"?



Well with 4X1GB setup there is no real trick, but with the 2X1GB or 2X2GB configs, you need to set the ram in the matching slots furthest from the CPU. with orange ond yellow slot mobo's you need to set the ram in the yellows. Also with the BI I had me best OC's in the blue slots. By reading since my 939 days, the boys at DFI say they are more stable.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 28, 2008)

it's 2x1gb, OCZ XTC platinum rev 2.
they hate me  haha but they are in the orange slots...so I'mma give it a whirl


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2008)

Exavier said:


> it's 2x1gb, OCZ XTC platinum rev 2.
> they hate me  haha



Try running them in the yellow slots and see if your OC performance increases as I posted just above you!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Well with 4X1GB setup there is no real trick, but with the 2X1GB or 2X2GB configs, you need to set the ram in the matching slots furthest from the CPU. with orange ond yellow slot mobo's you need to set the ram in the yellows. Also with the BI I had me best OC's in the blue slots. By reading since my 939 days, the boys at DFI say they are more stable.



LOL. Yeah, I've been using DFI so long now that I do this automatically. Never really looked at it as a "trick". I suppose it is for DFI newbies.


----------



## kaskuli (Oct 28, 2008)

E8500 E0
P5Q3 Deluxe
Cellshock PC3-14400


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Yeah, I've been using DFI so long now that I do this automatically. Never really looked at it as a "trick". I suppose it is for DFI newbies.



well most instructions state to run 2X1GB kits in the other slots. Dont have the foggiest idea why, but it has ALWAYS clocked better in the others for me!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> well most instructions state to run 2X1GB kits in the other slots. Dont have the foggiest idea why, but it has ALWAYS clocked better in the others for me!



I believe it was "Angrygames" who first told me to run in the furthest slots...also back in the 939 days.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 28, 2008)

nothing. I can boot in at the same clocks I have now (400x8 400/800) but that's it, nothing at 425x8 or 378x9 or even when I attempt to run the ram lower than stock 800mhz, at 1.40 through the CPU and 2.1 through the ram (pushed to the highest I'll go on air to see if that would help ANY)
but no dice


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's my first attempt w/ Transcend aXeram pc 8500 2x2gb modules. @ 2.1v, I didnt want to go higher yet because I'm not sure what the max safe voltage for these sticks are yet.. My goal is to reach 1200 but I'm starting to have my doubts. I'd at least like to hit 445 FSB so I can run my cpu at 4ghz- for every day use. Any tips??

edit: I actually got to load windows @ 445 and 2.1v, but it crashed shortly after everest finished.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ this above info about switching slots on the RAM is some interesting stuff.  Wonder if it helps out on my board?  

Looks like I might be switching RAM around too! hehe.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 6, 2008)

Let's keep this thread going guys, let's get some scores up!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Let's keep this thread going guys, let's get some scores up!



I haven't gotten any further, personally. I'd love to pick up a pair of those 1100Mhz G.Skill Pi 2x2GB kits to see what they could do tho.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I haven't gotten any further, personally. I'd love to pick up a pair of those 1100Mhz G.Skill Pi 2x2GB kits to see what they could do tho.



I had them back when I was on a p45 board. Couldn't get them stable at stock. I think that had more to do with the p45 chipset than the RAM.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 6, 2008)

Wish I could do more, but can only go 1100mhz on my athlon x2 system with my cpu at 3.3ghz:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Voltage is 2.1.  And this is 24/7 clocking...  4 gig kit!  Mushkin rules!


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 8, 2008)

I got some!, is this thread (the first post mainly) still being updated? I have some nice ones with my ddr2 Cell shcok D9GMH's and some with my ddr2 ballistix d(GMH's on my P45. I'll do a new one and post up


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah Paulie is doing the updating, just been a while since a big enough group of scores were submitted. Just set them in and I'm sure we can harass Paul enough to do a catch up!


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 8, 2008)

we should have a seperate benchmark area for 2x2gb sticks  or non-d9s.


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 8, 2008)

k well heres the one I just did @ 1200mhz  D9GMH @ 2.4v dunno why my bandwidth and latency is so dam low/high but whatever, andy advice on that would be great, I think it's just this damn P45 chipset tbh


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 8, 2008)

edit: nevermind. nice clock btw..wish they had 2gb d9s ;(


----------



## DOM (Nov 8, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> k well heres the one I just did @ 1200mhz  D9GMH @ 2.4v dunno why my bandwidth and latency is so dam low/high but whatever, andy advice on that would be great, I think it's just this damn P45 chipset tbh



its better the have a higher fsb if you want more 

580X7.5





850X6


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 8, 2008)

heres another at 1260mhz


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 8, 2008)

try changing fsb strap to 333, and use 5:6 divider. should put you @ or near 1200mhz with 450fsb. maybe that will help ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

has anyone else noticed that P45 chipsets suck with DDR2 bandwidth and Latency but clock really good?

My AMD did better then phil P45 did and i was at a lower ram speed.I will try to find a SS to show you guys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

not the one i was looking for but i want to be on the list.
This is with my OCZ reapers at 1 day old


----------



## infrared (Nov 8, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> heres another at 1260mhz



Open memset and check what performance level is set. You should be aiming for 6-7, but looking at the bandwidth i'd guess your board has set something like 12!


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 8, 2008)

infrared said:


> Open memset and check what performance level is set. You should be aiming for 6-7, but looking at the bandwidth i'd guess your board has set something like 12!



what is performance level determined by in BIOS? is that the "light, lighter..etc" dram setting?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I'll update either tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## infrared (Nov 8, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> what is performance level determined by in BIOS? is that the "light, lighter..etc" dram setting?



I don't know if it's the same on your board, but on my P5K deluxe it's set by "DRAM Static read control", and "Transaction Booster" IIRC Static read control reduces the performance level by 4 which is a big jump, so I find it's best to start with that dissabled and adjust it by the transaction booster setting.


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 9, 2008)

my Performance level was at 8, my refresh rate was set higher, I think thats the problem, that was the only difference.


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 9, 2008)

I didnt see an update, was it on the first page??


----------



## quasar923 (Nov 9, 2008)

ive got my ocz flex 2gig 2x1gig  to 1150 4-4-4-12 2t


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 9, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> ive got my ocz flex 2gig 2x1gig  to 1150 4-4-4-12 2t



Screen shots or it never happened... No seriously get some screenies and you can get added to the listings!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

I will have new SS when i get my new hardware. I hope the 790GX can clock my reapers better then the Nforce 430


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 10, 2008)

here is mine again, i was hoping to make the cut here?? unless it's not updated.


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 11, 2008)

still no updates?!?! if so can you link me to them cuz I dont see them, I should be near the top as I had mine clocked pretty high, higher than some on the 1st page


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> still no updates?!?! if so can you link me to them cuz I dont see them, I should be near the top as I had mine clocked pretty high, higher than some on the 1st page



They will be on the front page Phil, just keep checking the date at the bottom to see if it has been updated...PM Paulie and see if maybe he just forgot or possibly ran out of time?


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn, I wish i knew about this thread, i like to make lists....
I got 1284Mhz when i was pushing FSB not the ram, so i loosened it up.
But looks like i got to go back in and get a memset and back the fsb down and push the Ram up.
get me a little practice for hte gig comp with these Dominator 10000's...


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> still no updates?!?! if so can you link me to them cuz I dont see them, I should be near the top as I had mine clocked pretty high, higher than some on the 1st page



Easy there, Phil.  Been busy. I'm working full time and working on my masters degree, not to mention 2 very active kids. I'll update the list tonight.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> Damn, I wish i knew about this thread, i like to make lists....
> I got 1284Mhz when i was pushing FSB not the ram, so i loosened it up.
> But looks like i got to go back in and get a memset and back the fsb down and push the Ram up.
> get me a little practice for hte gig comp with these Dominator 10000's...



Welcome SV. I'll add you tonight.


----------



## kaskuli (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone can do Spi 1m. Wish that program was 32M only.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

kaskuli said:


> Anyone can do Spi 1m. Wish that program was 32M only.



And this is constructive, how?


----------



## kaskuli (Nov 18, 2008)

Why wouldn't it be constructive to suggest more rigorous benchmarking standards?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

kaskuli said:


> Why wouldn't it be constructive to suggest more rigorous benchmarking standards?



This OP set up this thread to see how high people could clock their ram, but he did not require a stable benchmark. Your comments would be appropriate in a thread debating stability etc.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> This OP set up this thread to see how high people could clock their ram, but he did not require a stable benchmark. Your comments would be appropriate in a thread debating stability etc.



how about you have one part of the list for just highest clocks and not require anymore then Everest benchmark

then have the other part of the list for the STABLE clocks and have everest, Super PI , and anything else that may help show its stable


----------



## kaskuli (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot some people just build computers for benching as opposed to _real_ computer use. I'll humbly remove myself from this sacred arena.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 18, 2008)

kaskuli said:


> Sorry, I forgot some people just build computers for benching as opposed to _real_ computer use. I'll humbly remove myself from this sacred arena.



Maybe you should start by reading the OP and understanding what this is all about.

"After I was prompted by a thread asking about which RAM to buy I decided to see how far I could push my memory. The results were fantastic and with further encouragement and competition from Smartbomb we both managed to far exceed our expectations and current performance by really putting the pedal to the metal on our speeds and timings. As I found this so useful I thought why not start up a thread solely for helping people to increase their RAM speeds and for all of you guys to show off what insanities you can bring to the memory world. be it DDR, DDR2, or DDR3 - all are welcome."

If you would like to race Pi times there is that already started at these forums as well. Feel free tho to open and maintain any sort of benching thread you wish to see a competition in. The fact is this tho.... this is for speed only, not stability, the Super Pi 1M thread is for epeen speed. If you want speed, bandwidth and stability, have at it. Just start your own thread stop bashing others who are here to just have fun!


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how about you have one part of the list for just highest clocks and not require anymore then Everest benchmark
> 
> then have the other part of the list for the STABLE clocks and have everest, Super PI , and anything else that may help show its stable



Not a bad suggestion. Maybe as I have more free time. Going to bed now. Update will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 18, 2008)

hey paulie you 4get to update it?? just woonder I work full time doing school and have 2 young kids myself so I  understand.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL. I was just going to update while I was at work, but the powers that be won't let us change resolution on our work computers, so I can't see the damn screenies clearly. Damn!


----------



## DOM (Nov 18, 2008)

5) paulieg - 1264MHz - DDR2 1066 Buffalo Firestix (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v - DDR2 1066 Record

i still got more not much think its the mobo but i'll do it later babys mad at me she want to go to bed lol


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

DOM said:


> 5) paulieg - 1264MHz - DDR2 1066 Buffalo Firestix (5-5-5-15) - 2.2v - DDR2 1066 Record
> 
> i still got more not much think its the mobo but i'll do it later babys mad at me she want to go to bed lol



The Firestix probably have more in them too, but I won't be able to fight back since I just sold them! I'm moving on to DDR3. It's all good, I'm always happy to see higher benches, whether they are mine or not.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2008)

anyone want to recommend me some ddr2 ram that will get around 1200mhz? 2gb would be nice also needs to be kinda cheap my reapers just can't do what i want


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone want to recommend me some ddr2 ram that will get around 1200mhz? 2gb would be nice also needs to be kinda cheap my reapers just can't do what i want



What's your budget?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

Try to find a used set of aXeRam 1200's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2008)

@Erocker I don't know yet i will know after xmas

@Wile-E i don't want used ram but if i can find some i will consider it


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 19, 2008)

Updated. SystemViper, I need your vdimm on that sweet score to post it. Thanks for your patience guys.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 19, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone want to recommend me some ddr2 ram that will get around 1200mhz? 2gb would be nice also needs to be kinda cheap my reapers just can't do what i want



Firestix. Check the list. . Available for less than you paid for those Reapers.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Just an FYI. If you'd like to try the Firestix, I can get them for you cheap, straight from Buffalo. LMK if you're interested.



They have 1200Mhz capable 2x2GB kits?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> They have 1200Mhz capable 2x2GB kits?



Can't say for sure, though 4x1 will, and I probably would have gone over 1300 if I was willing to take the vdimm over 2.25v.Not sure if he's stuck on a 2x2GB kit or not.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> What's your budget?





Wile E said:


> Try to find a used set of aXeRam 1200's.





Paulieg said:


> Just an FYI. If you'd like to try the Firestix, I can get them for you cheap, straight from Buffalo. LMK if you're interested.



ok thanks  could you give me an idea of price?  I wont get anything till after xmas

I would like a 2x2gb it but i would go for a 2x1gb kit


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 19, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok thanks  could you give me an idea of price?  I wont get anything till after xmas



4GB 2(2x1GB) sets for $105 shipped.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> 4GB 2(2x1GB) sets for $105 shipped.



I can't use 4 sticks of ram on my board the first slot is blocked by my Xigmatek 1283 so it would be like $55 for 2gb(2x1gb)? (not good at math)


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I can't use 4 sticks of ram on my board the first slot is blocked by my Xigmatek 1283 so it would be like $55 for 2gb(2x1gb)? (not good at math)



52.50


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 52.50



yeah. Actually, even though I can get them direct, Directron.com is sometimes cheaper....

http://directron.com/fsx1066d2ck2g.html


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2008)

*2.24v real*


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 24, 2008)

DOM said:


>



Damn you! LOL. I do need a cpuz screenie too. I can't even fight back. The Firestix are sold. I'll be putting up some DDR3 soon.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 24, 2008)

I need a mobo that lets me go above 2.2v


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 24, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I need a mobo that lets me go above 2.2v



If you want some higher clocks, just for fun...just loosen your timings a bit.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 24, 2008)

It just looks like all of you guys are hitting the butter zone around 2.3-2.35 though, when I get my phenom rig back I'll be doing some work on it


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 24, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> It just looks like all of you guys are hitting the butter zone around 2.3-2.35 though, when I get my phenom rig back I'll be doing some work on it



The Firestix I had did 1264 on only 2.2v. You can probably get a bit more out of them at 5-5-5-18.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just shy of 1100mhz, on 2.2v 36.5% OC
Non-D9 Crucial Tracers 2GB (2*1GB)


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 24, 2008)

hey Ozz open up the tRC to like 30-40 and see if you can get more speed out of them. Since you are at 6-6-618 you aren't looking for performance, just the MHz right?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> hey Ozz open up the tRC to like 30-40 and see if you can get more speed out of them. Since you are at 6-6-618 you aren't looking for performance, just the MHz right?



I would, but my board's max tRC is 26  I can get it up higher if I could access my 5.33 divider, but I need a cpu that supports it first (My Phenom rig has an identical mobo, so I can do it on that, but not with the 5kBE.)


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 24, 2008)

memset maybe?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> memset maybe?



Tried that, unfortunately it stopped at 26 as well. I tried to boot at 1120mhz, but it got stuck on a black screen before windows loaded... I did get it to post though.

Edit: I should be able to get more mhz out of them if I'm not running them in dual-channel, right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 24, 2008)

sorry to see that happen. That is of course why I love my DFI's.../fanboyism!


----------



## DOM (Nov 24, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Damn you! LOL. I do need a cpuz screenie too. I can't even fight back. The Firestix are sold. I'll be putting up some DDR3 soon.



aww busting my balls here lol

but thats the max for this mobo tryed 2.4v real nothing 

well kind of busy right now, i'll get a cpu-z cuz memset isnt showing the right speed and its right on the everst


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 24, 2008)

For some reason I can only boot in safe mode (My display won't work normally, and it's an irritating thing that happens to me quite a bit) But anyway, here's a CPU-Z screenie, I really can't prove that I'm running 1120mhz, but outside of being single channel it's the same setting I used in my last post.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 24, 2008)

I attached another screenie, this one I made it to 1138mhz, I got into safe mode again, but unfortunately memset doesn't open in safe mode and CPU-Z doesn't show you very much.
I tried 1160 and I was able to boot, but froze while windows was loading.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 24, 2008)

No big deal or anything but thought I'd mention my ram is Mushkin Ascent PC8500 2x2gig kit,  not the OZC that is listed for me!  Also should mention that 1100 is far from max oc on these,  just my 24/7 running speed.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 24, 2008)

johnspack said:


> No big deal or anything but thought I'd mention my ram is Mushkin Ascent PC8500 2x2gig kit,  not the OZC that is listed for me!  Also should mention that 1100 is far from max oc on these,  just my 24/7 running speed.



LOL. Sorry man. It's now fixed.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 6, 2008)

crucial red PC6400@ 1270mhz 6-6-6-16 2.18v


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2008)

How far can you go on CAS5?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

question guys.

On the screenshot above, on the timings table in CPU-z what is JEDEC and EPP???


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> question guys.
> 
> On the screenshot above, on the timings table in CPU-z what is JEDEC and EPP???



JEDEC are the speeds and timings the ram boots to on full auto. It picks one of them based on what your mobo supports, so if your mobo supports 800MHz ram, it will boot at the JEDEC 400 specs, if it supports only 667, it boots to the 333 specs.

EPP stands for Enhanced Performance Profile. If your mobo has EPP as a feature, when you turn it on, the ram will boot to the listed EPP specs and voltages instead.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> JEDEC are the speeds and timings the ram boots to on full auto. It picks one of them based on what your mobo supports, so if your mobo supports 800MHz ram, it will boot at the JEDEC 400 specs, if it supports only 667, it boots to the 333 specs.
> 
> EPP stands for Enhanced Performance Profile. If your mobo has EPP as a feature, when you turn it on, the ram will boot to the listed EPP specs and voltages instead.



Thanks dude, finally got this cleared up.  Thanks.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> How far can you go on CAS5?



11xx ill post some SS when i get a chance


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 17, 2008)

well got some results from my tracer reds  

1148MHZ from 800mhz


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> well got some results from my tracer reds
> 
> 1148MHZ from 800mhz



Nice. I'll be updating the thread by tomorrow night.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't think i have posted the SS for my Patriot ram yet.... I will post them sometime to day if i remember


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah trying to get higher but this m2f has insane ram options, like 72 diff settings lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 25, 2009)

So whats the deal?

All these new rigs I see around this forum and this thread still sits dead for a month.

Lets see what those new memory controllers can do!!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2009)

DDR2 800 Patriot Extreme 5-5-5-12@2.05v(in BIOS) 1.95v in windows


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2009)

philbrown23 said:


> well got some results from my tracer reds
> 
> 1148MHZ from 800mhz



mine beat yours


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 26, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Here my results - The ram are OCZ Reaper HPC rated 800MHz CL3 Edition @ 1137MHz @ CL5 @ 2.4V
> My mobo has a P35 chipset which seems to hold me a little bit back on the ram speed because i have heard of 1160MHz with CL3 reapers being stable on a 680i chipset..
> 
> After some tweaking i even got this:




Plz include me in the next update! i have been waiting to get my score listd for over a half year


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2009)

cdawall is my mem speeds good? You had the same ram as mine before

also this is 24/7 stable passed hours of memtest and been running at this setting for about a month now


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 26, 2009)

got some nice ddr2 reaper-x's but gotta slap them in the m2f because the p5q-e sux with ram clocks


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cdawall is my mem speeds good? You had the same ram as mine before
> 
> also this is 24/7 stable passed hours of memtest and been running at this setting for about a month now



mine clocked higher yours looks like my old XMS2 promos on them


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 26, 2009)

omfg looking at the records for ram... i have to post you guys some results.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> mine clocked higher yours looks like my old XMS2 promos on them



but my voltage is only at ~2v what did you get on yours at that voltage?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> but my voltage is only at ~2v what did you get on yours at that voltage?



check out my killing ram thread lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> check out my killing ram thread lol



link please


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 26, 2009)

hows this result fools.  couldnt get the 690 screen shot however that will come later tonight as i push for 700

this kit is

crucial newegg lanfest 2007 pc6400 hand picked micron d9gmh that i bought right here on the buy/sell/trade area. ultra tight timings for this speed guys.  

running 1365 5-5-5-5 @ 2.36v

will put a proper picture for score board when i hit 700 later tonight... gotta fix a battery terminal tonight.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice Clocks Hommie


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 30, 2009)

Come On Guys, Lets See Some More Results!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 30, 2009)

philbrown23 said:


> Nice Clocks Hommie



Very nice. I'll be updating this weekend, and I'll add you to the leaderboard.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)

2x2GB crucial reads PC6400 Micron D9JKH@1266 6-5-6-16 2.16v<---fastest 2x2GB kit


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Very nice. I'll be updating this weekend, and I'll add you to the leaderboard.



i will update with better results by monday. 

already hit 694, still trying to get the golden 700.  still 5-5-5-5 timings.  this ram is great.  i cant thank sk-1 enough for selling me these.



cdawall said:


> 2x2GB crucial reads PC6400 Micron D9JKH@1266 6-5-6-16 2.16v<---fastest 2x2GB kit



are those the reds?


*edit*
lemme put in my mushkins and hit 1200+ 4-5-5-18 

bandwidth through the roof!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> i will update with better results by monday.
> 
> already hit 694, still trying to get the golden 700.  still 5-5-5-5 timings.  this ram is great.  i cant thank sk-1 enough for selling me these.
> 
> ...




 what mushkins and what voltage?


----------



## r9 (Jan 31, 2009)

@cdawall: I didn`t even  know that memory could be flashed. Yes I know that it has written in it the stock settings but never cross my mind that is could be flashed.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what mushkins and what voltage?



mushkin hp2 pc8500.  the old ones with voltage rating to 2.35v 

i can do it at 2.35v exactly.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

are hynix IC's good? want to find some info on them


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are hynix IC's good? want to find some info on them



pretty much d9's pwn them all

d9gmh - awesome cas5
d9gkx - asesome cas4

i believe my mushkins have elpedia ic's though.  i dont know about hynix ic's on system ram.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> pretty much d9's pwn them all
> 
> d9gmh - awesome cas5
> d9gkx - asesome cas4
> ...



i already know that d9's pwn all but my ram that i have now is using Hynix that is why i want to know


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i already know that d9's pwn all but my ram that i have now is using Hynix that is why i want to know



i guess we wont know till you clock them up 

for all we know, those hynix could be the new d9's

*edit*

cas4 1200 done.  screen shot in a second when i install everest and get some bandwidth pron


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> i guess we wont know till you clock them up
> 
> for all we know, those hynix could be the new d9's
> 
> ...



I have clocked them up... my results are some place in this thread and they are by far not the new d9's but they aren't too bad. Clock better then the promos i have. but HATE cas4 at anything much over DDR800


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have clocked them up... my results are some place in this thread and they are by far not the new d9's but they aren't too bad. Clock better then the promos i have. but HATE cas4 at anything much over DDR800



try cas5, my cas4 @ 1200 4-5-5-18 has higher latency and lower bandwidth than my 5-5-5-5 1200 sticks.  







bandwidth @ cas4 1200






topped out the cpu here, i can push these a bit further.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 31, 2009)

i need some help tuning my ram, i have corsair dominator 1066

everytime i set my fsb to above stock it seems to be unstable?

heres some cpu-z screens


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

try messing with subtimings and maybe add more voltage


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> i need some help tuning my ram, i have corsair dominator 1066
> 
> everytime i set my fsb to above stock it seems to be unstable?
> 
> heres some cpu-z screens



what rev are those dominators? 1.1?  im not familiar with clocking up amd, however you could tighten down those timings to increase your bandwidth and drop the latency.

rev 1.1 dominators are d9gmh or gkx depending on how lucky you are.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 31, 2009)

i dont know anything about ram tweaking help!

any pointers?

@zen- ill check the version real quick


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 31, 2009)

there 1.1


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> there 1.1



you should be able to run 1066 @ cas4 then.  but to be conservative, try 5-5-5-12 then keep dropping that last number.  test with memtest86+.  gmh should be able to hit 1200 5-5-5-12 2.2v pretty easily.  i dont know if you have a ram divider that allows 1200 ram though.  trfc should be set to 50-55 when going for 1200 though.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 31, 2009)

so try 5-5-5-12 then if that works on memtest, try 5-5-5-10 or 4-4-4-12?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> so try 5-5-5-12 then if that works on memtest, try 5-5-5-10 or 4-4-4-12?



5-5-5-12 then 5-5-5-10 then 5-5-5-8 then start dropping it 1 digit at a time. but every time you drop that number, check stability on memtest86+


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok shall do ill post results in a little bit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> i dont know anything about ram tweaking help!
> 
> any pointers?
> 
> @zen- ill check the version real quick



the way i started to learn about tweaking ram was just change something alittle at a time and test it... There was MANY CMOS resets. Thats about all i can help you with. i don't remember the names of the timings so can't really help. but try dropping your HT link and CPU multy. and raise the bus speed slowly so you find the max of your ram


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the way i started to learn about tweaking ram was just change something alittle at a time and test it... There was MANY CMOS resets. Thats about all i can help you with. i don't remember the names of the timings so can't really help. but try dropping your HT link and CPU multy. and raise the bus speed slowly so you find the max of your ram



finding the "max" on d9gmh is a lenghty process because they always seem like there is no end in sight.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> finding the "max" on d9gmh is a lenghty process because they always seem like there is no end in sight.



thats what makes it even more fun. never knowing how much more is in them. but you have to find the max sometime. It maybe the max of the board (chipset) before the ram if there really that good


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats what makes it even more fun. never knowing how much more is in them. but you have to find the max sometime. It maybe the max of the board (chipset) before the ram if there really that good



most likely you will max out the chipset before the ram though.  d9's you just give them more volts and they keep going higher and higher.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> most likely you will max out the chipset before the ram though.  d9's you just give them more volts and they keep going higher and higher.



well the 790 chipsets go high


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

time to try some cas4 1300... 

1250 DONE


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> i will update with better results by monday.
> 
> already hit 694, still trying to get the golden 700.  still 5-5-5-5 timings.  this ram is great.  i cant thank sk-1 enough for selling me these.
> 
> ...




thats not fair mines a 2x2GB kit yours is a 2x1GB


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats not fair mines a 2x2GB kit yours is a 2x1GB



i have no luck finding good 2x2gb sticks. 

the corsairs i have only go to 1100 5-5-5-12
corsair twinx dhx (like the silver dominator looking things) pc6400
promos ic's, got them for free.
if i can find a set that will do 5-5-5-12 through 15 ddr2 1200 id be happy.  unfortunately they cost a arm and a leg to get guaranteed ones.
are those the red sticks you have?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> i have no luck finding good 2x2gb sticks.
> 
> the corsairs i have only go to 1100 5-5-5-12
> corsair twinx dhx (like the silver dominator looking things) pc6400
> ...



yep but an old revision they are the old 2.2v ones  OCZ flex 1150 2x2GB is the *ONLY* kit to beat these


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

lookie what i found 














i give you D9DCD's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

cdawall did you just find a stick of ram? also clock it up


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cdawall did you just find a stick of ram? also clock it up



no i found this in some leftover stuff@work








ROFL


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 31, 2009)

Might be a good chance to take my percentage Oc'd with that stick CD!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Might be a good chance to take my percentage Oc'd with that stick CD!



+1 
come on CD clock it

EDIT: 
look at what i found 
http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/7350/600mhzsuperpi32m5661524xv4.jpg
looks as if you got ur self some good clockers


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Might be a good chance to take my percentage Oc'd with that stick CD!





p_o_s_pc said:


> +1
> come on CD clock it
> 
> EDIT:
> ...









rofl look at the mem volts


these scale all the way up to 3.6v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> rofl look at the mem volts
> 
> 
> these scale all the way up to 3.6v



i was reading a thread on XS about overclocking them, topped out at 600mhz CL 5


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep but an old revision they are the old 2.2v ones  OCZ flex 1150 2x2GB is the *ONLY* kit to beat these



The 1.9V 1100Mhz G.Skill Pi 2x2GB kits are supposed to be excellent clockers as well. And they're not really that expensive, <$100. Most reports I've seen put them at CAS5 1200 between 2.1 and 2.2V.

I need to find the time to max out these axeram I have. I haven't tried for max CAS4 clocks on them. 

But I wish my first set of them wouldn't have died, I hit 1400Mhz cas5 on them within 5 minutes, and at less than 2.4V (2.34 to be exact).







ZenEffect said:


> you should be able to run 1066 @ cas4 then.  but to be conservative, try 5-5-5-12 then keep dropping that last number.  test with memtest86+.  gmh should be able to hit 1200 5-5-5-12 2.2v pretty easily.  i dont know if you have a ram divider that allows 1200 ram though.  trfc should be set to 50-55 when going for 1200 though.



My axeram will let me run the trfc in the neighborhood of 30 (can't rememeber exact settings) at 1200Mhz.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

bah my mobo wont push over 2.4v without issues with this ram!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> bah my mobo wont push over 2.4v without issues with this ram!



send the ram to me and i can give it a try but mine only does ~2.6v

you have any other board you can try it on?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> send the ram to me and i can give it a try but mine only does ~2.6v
> 
> you have any other board you can try it on?



im going to order an intel mobo trying to decide what i want.


i think i figured out what the mobo's issue is it wont run the 256MB stick without a second one correctly its listed in the QVL listing on the mobo lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

cdawall said:


> im going to order an intel mobo trying to decide what i want.
> 
> 
> i think i figured out what the mobo's issue is it wont run the 256MB stick without a second one correctly its listed in the QVL listing on the mobo lol



your getting Intel again  would you just make up your mind! are you keeping the PII?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your getting Intel again  would you just make up your mind! are you keeping the PII?



yes lol just going to reuse my e1200 thats sitting on my desk


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

broke back out my D9DCD





that is in fact 100%


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2009)

What volts are those cd?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

this is @3.5v


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2009)

Open it up to cas6 and see if they have more left in em.

Great job on the 100+% OC.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Open it up to cas6 and see if they have more left in em.
> 
> Great job on the 100+% OC.



they didnt clock any better with cas6 and i think i may have taken out my 720BE in the process lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they didnt clock any better with cas6 and i think i may have taken out my 720BE in the process lol



how did you do that?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how did you do that?



pushed the memory controller voltage way to high


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> pushed the memory controller voltage way to high



how much voltage cdawall?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much voltage cdawall?



well the memory was @3.5v and the reference voltage for the DRAM controller was set to +10mv on all channels


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> well the memory was @3.5v and the reference voltage for the DRAM controller was set to +10mv on all channels



god damn, you are nuts bro. 3.5 v for mem


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 15, 2009)

cdawall = Hardcore oc veteran  10/10 for the insane try


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> god damn, you are nuts bro. 3.5 v for mem



i need to hardmod the mobo for 4v



Nitro-Max said:


> cdawall = Hardcore oc veteran  10/10 for the insane try



lol thanks


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2009)

Once you get past a certain point, pushing more voltage does you no good, CD. All it does is add heat and doesn't help clocking. It just kills components. I'm pretty sure pushing 3.5V actually didn't help your OC at all (it most likely actually hurt it), unless your ram was sub-zero. Even the best D9's don't scale past 2.7V.

Speaking of dead components, my aXeRam called it quits. Have to send them in for RMA. They're not made anymore, so I don't know what's gonna happen. 

I hope they don't try to send me slower ram. Even if it is a 2x2GB kit, I'm not interested in slower ram.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Once you get past a certain point, pushing more voltage does you no good, CD. All it does is add heat and doesn't help clocking. It just kills components. I'm pretty sure pushing 3.5V actually didn't help your OC at all (it most likely actually hurt it), unless your ram was sub-zero. Even the best D9's don't scale past 2.7V.
> 
> Speaking of dead components, my aXeRam called it quits. Have to send them in for RMA. They're not made anymore, so I don't know what's gonna happen.
> 
> I hope they don't try to send me slower ram. Even if it is a 2x2GB kit, I'm not interested in slower ram.



no these in fact scale over 3v
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=122539


multiple threads on XS about it thats just one of them


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> no these in fact scale over 3v
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=122539
> 
> 
> multiple threads on XS about it thats just one of them



Well, the point still stands. Notice he achieved his highest clocks at a lower voltage compared to his earlier runs.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 16, 2009)

Wile E is right Ive read this in many memory overclocking reviews extra voltage doesnt always make improvements and preformance can drop off.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Well, the point still stands. Notice he achieved his highest clocks at a lower voltage compared to his earlier runs.



but high volts=fun


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> but high volts=fun



lol. Yeah, but not necessarily fruitful. lol.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 16, 2009)

Im running my 6400's at 1100Mhz @ 2.14v havent voided the extra voltage protection warrenty yet havent needed to.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. Yeah, but not necessarily fruitful. lol.



bah more volts are always fruitful 



Nitro-Max said:


> Im running my 6400's at 1100Mhz @ 2.14v havent voided the extra voltage protection warrenty yet havent needed to.



mine do 1266 6-5-6-16 below stock volts


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2009)

You can't get cas5 1200Mhz?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You can't get cas5 1200Mhz?



its a 2x2GB kit and no not without crazy high volts


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2009)

rofl


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Fleck (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice, I have to give MemSet a try on my crap system.

My Corsair XMS2 PC6400 (400@5-5-5-18) is running at 385/4-4-4-15, single god damn channel mode  (I'll be buying a new motherboard soon) I'm not done trying to make it faster, I was just afraid of the no-POST, now that I finally have my case together I'd hate to take off the panel.

*QUESTION:* Will getting a mobo capable of dual channel mode make the memory less clockable?


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

Are those timings in the scoreboard 1T or 2T?
I am running my D9s @ DDR2-833 @ 4-4-4-18-1T @ 2.3V


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, I don't care if it's 530 days... we need some new blood in here! DDr3 love guys! Where is it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2010)

if there are still ram tweakers out there, I would gladly head a club or something for all of us to learn from each other.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm still tweaking away. There just seemed to be a lack of interest months ago, so I stopped updating or bumping the thread. I am really busy right now, so Sneeky, you could either take over this thread or start a new thread/club.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

lol.. I guess being a necromancer is good.. lol.. Sneeky, I say we just make the club.. that way we don't have to worry about this. Start fresh and new..


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2010)

Leave me alone I'm tweaking

By tomorrow I will have it up for sure....all new lists, but I will link back to here for older DDR and DDR2 results.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 9, 2010)

What is Memset?

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1036135_rickss69_superpi_32m_core_i7_875k_9min_5sec_111ms


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2010)

I really want to try to run my RAM at cas 5.. but I really don't want to put the volts into it that it's going to need. This RAM isn't easy to come by anymore.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2010)

If I call you a derogatory name will it make you try it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

you better have links for people for testing! if not.. then my necro means nothing!!!!! 

I don't care if your tweaking man.. your all ways "tweaking".. lmao.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> I really want to try to run my RAM at cas 5.. but I really don't want to put the volts into it that it's going to need. This RAM isn't easy to come by anymore.



AMD DDR3 controller has a max DIMM voltage of 2.1v. Give it 2.05v, and give 'er a go. That ram is perfectly fine @ that voltage, just put a fan over it, and you's all good.

I'll tell ya though, don't bother.


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I do have two more sticks on the way and I'll have 8 gigs... Perhaps I'll be more inclined when I have them and I know I have backups if I need them. There's just no other RAM I want right now besides some cas 6 1600mhz Dominators or something like that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> you better have links for people for testing! if not.. then my necro means nothing!!!!!
> 
> I don't care if your tweaking man.. your all ways "tweaking".. lmao.



The 2500 shot will come up when it needs too
Currently back at 2400 trying to see if they do any less on these timings


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> The 2500 shot will come up when it needs too
> Currently back at 2400 trying to see if they do any less on these timings




you better be able too.. I got my cat 7 running around here somewhere... lol.. I know in a fs thread its posted.. lol


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> Well, I do have two more sticks on the way and I'll have 8 gigs... Perhaps I'll be more inclined when I have them and I know I have backups if I need them. There's just no other RAM I want right now besides some cas 6 1600mhz Dominators or something like that.



CAS 5 @ 8GB is hard on AMD controller. Not much speed to be had there.

I'm playing with ProMos now. Much better than Hypers, it seems, except of course TRCD. But it's almost though they give the controller less load, so let it go further. Seems we might be playing with 1.25v stock DIMMs, too, on these 2400mhz sticks..dunno for sure yet.


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2010)

These here? CORSAIR DOMINATOR-GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SD...

I may have to pick a set of those up.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I think that's be them. I'm playing with some from a different OEM, but the IC must be the same. Dunno how much diference PCB makes...but I wanna get the AIRFLOW LED thingie going too!

However, I really think we need to look at highest bin, those are damn cheap. I paid twice that for my Hyper 8-8-8's.

CORSAIR DOMINATOR-GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SD...

I think it's PSC, not promos...but whateva same thing, to me.


----------



## hat (Aug 9, 2010)

Memset won't run for me, says it only works for chipsets with an integrated memory controller. wat do?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2010)

maybe a different version of memset? I know some builds were very specific.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2010)

memtest86+ needs like 10 hrs or so on test 4 for proper testing, FYI.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> memtest86+ needs like 10 hrs or so on test 4 for proper testing, FYI.



I misread hat's post, he was talking about memset (memory tweaker) I mistakenly brought up memtest. Sorry for the confusion.


Also is 2400mhz CAS7 impressive or meh these days?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2010)

Bleh. I feel CAS7 should be norm for high-binned sticks. Remember that we've moved on from 1.35v IC to 1.25v IC, so we've got another frequency boost lately due to this.

Before, 2200CAS7 was doable, with decent sticks. I'd imagine that 2500mhz CAS7 on Intel should be easy for the ICs, dunno about the memory controllers. I mean, is that 7-7-7-, or 7-9-7, or even, 7-10-7?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2010)

Its a weak CAS7 for now till I can tinker more. Just gaming a bit to see if 7 can run everything.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> These here? CORSAIR DOMINATOR-GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SD...
> 
> I may have to pick a set of those up.





cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I think that's be them. I'm playing with some from a different OEM, but the IC must be the same. Dunno how much diference PCB makes...but I wanna get the AIRFLOW LED thingie going too!
> 
> However, I really think we need to look at highest bin, those are damn cheap. I paid twice that for my Hyper 8-8-8's.
> 
> ...


Corsair memory is way overpriced right now. I'd rather have some Mushkin at the moments.

How about CAS7 @ 2000 for less than the Corsair kit?
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin D...
Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin D...


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been tweaking ram for far too long to ever buy anything Mushkin. They pullled too many "send reviewer cherry parts"...I still have my DDR500 RedLines, in which no real retail kits had the same ICs as review kits. Nor need I mention thier first PSU...ugh...Thankfully they gave me that for free.

But I agree, Corsair is a bit overpriced. But as I've said before, they at least are quite open as to what ICs are in thier kits, so I am willing to pay more for that.

The GSkill Flare and Patriot Sector 5 are doing really well...well enough that it seems thatProMos did a really good job on these ICs, and I am quite impressed with all the PSC kits.

Besides...7-10-8? WTF are they thinking? MIght as well be CAS 8...CAS is only initial data call, and is not as important now that IMCs are standard.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2010)

Corsair honest about IC's? Not quite. They practically invented the IC switching game. The don't even add a revision number like most manufacturers. Just keep right on selling under the same part numbers without even mentioning the IC changes.

7-10-8 is still faster than 8-9-8.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2010)

Interesting thought...I guess the revision numbers on my sticks are just for show. (And at this point, the market is so tight, it's very easy to know what's under the hood).


I get what you mean though...and 7-10-8 faster than 8-9-8 depends on platform. Not like you can't test that yourself.

I did say, I'm not using Corsair sticks ATM...but I'll not be saying whose either. . No product endorsements from me.

I just find it funny every time I mention Corsair, you knock 'em... Nothing new in this conversation.....except this time it wasn't me who brought up Corsair...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Interesting thought...I guess the revision numbers on my sticks are just for show.
> 
> 
> I get what you mean though...and *7-10-8 faster than 8-9-8 depends on platform.* Not like you can't test that yourself.



No it doesn't. The ram itself is faster. Whether a platform can take advantage of that, or uses it properly to give it's advantage is irrelevant.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe, however, it beleive it's all about application...speed is useless if you cannot use it.

Lie really..barking up the wrong tree...I ordered a Dell XPS 9100 today.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2010)

If you are serious about tweaking ram, you use the platform that exploits it the best.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Interesting thought...I guess the revision numbers on my sticks are just for show. (And at this point, the market is so tight, it's very easy to know what's under the hood).
> 
> 
> I get what you mean though...and 7-10-8 faster than 8-9-8 depends on platform. Not like you can't test that yourself.
> ...



Caught the ninja edit. I will continue to knock Corsair ram until they quit overcharging. Nothing actually wrong with the ram, just the price. When you can get faster ram for less money and still have the same reliability and warranty, it;s silly to buy the more expensive product.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> If you are serious about tweaking ram, you use the platform that exploits it the best.



LoL. trying to attack my character now are we? 

Unfortunately, I've hung up my overclocking banner a long time ago. it doesn't provide me personally with any real usable benefit.

I play with rma settings simply becuase I have nothing better to do...getting more for my dollar has nothing to do with it...directly.


And really, I TOTALLY agree on the pricing...but for me, price isn't everything. Heck, XFX offers some good deals and warranty...good luck having me buy another of thier products too.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. trying to attack my character now are we?
> 
> Unfortunately, I've hung up my overclocking banner a long time ago. it doesn't provide me personally with any real usable benefit.
> 
> I play with rma settings simply becuase I have nothing better to do...getting more for my dollar has nothing to do with it...directly.



Wait, what? What attack? Now I'm confused.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2010)

It's called insinuation, and to me, is clear as day. No big deal, I take no offense.  



Wile E said:


> No it doesn't. The ram itself is faster. Whether a platform can take advantage of that, or uses it properly to give it's advantage is irrelevant.





cadaveca said:


> Maybe, however, it beleive it's all about application...speed is useless if you cannot use it.





Wile E said:


> If you are serious about tweaking ram, you use the platform that exploits it the best.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> It's called insinuation, and to me, is clear as day. No big deal, I take no offense.



But there was no insinuation. It was just a general statement. And it's a big deal to me because I hate when I misrepresent myself.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2010)

LoL. Lighten up man, I'm never serious when using smilies, just roll with it.  Seriously though, it can be taken either way...are you tweaking the best you can out of the ram, or finding the ram that matches the controller best?


I like to approach it from the controller, as ram is a passive device, and both Intel and AMD have some bios teething issues IMHO. Intel still stuck with low IMC voltage, and AMD...well..I'm not too sure why the wall is there. it doesn't matter which platform you use...you are still confined by the limits either has.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright, lets just take the IMC debate out completely. lol How about these?

G.SKILL PIS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 ...


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2010)

MUCH better. Makes 7-10-8 seem REALLY weird...7-9-7 is more like it. $10 less than the Corsair, and better timings.

It's quite amazing, actually , how many CAS9 2000mhz kits there are on Newegg for $130 or less. 7-8 kits?


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone got any comments on 4gb dimms?

Nothing specific just don't see anything about them even though they are quickly dropping in price and timings are getting better.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 17, 2010)

I see no need for them at this point, really. They are actually doing pretty good, speed and timing-wise, but I have no issues running 4x sticks for 8GB, and have absolutely no need for 16GB.

But if they came in red/black...I'm in!


----------

